# KOMANDIRSKIE lets see them, Part 2



## EndeavourDK

Due to the success and therefor its length (causing software problems) of Part 1, Part 2 has been opened 

Part 1 can be found here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/komandirskie-lets-see-them-791366.html

Please continue to show your beautiful Komandirskies :-!


----------



## EndeavourDK

To kick this new thread off, here my Komandirskie in a model #33 case. When bought, I installed Favinov SuperLuminova hands, which are modern and not correct for the period of this watch.
Now, several years later, I learned the skill-set to (color-) lume hands myself and the current hands will be replaced with the correct hands to make the watch original again b-)


----------



## Reno




----------



## jimzilla

I had previously posted this in the wrong section, so here it goes.....


----------



## thewatchadude

jimzilla said:


> I had previously posted this in the wrong section, so here it goes.....


Nice watch... and very interesting pieces in the box underneath


----------



## amstel78

Here's one I'm wearing that's been beat to hell. The action is a bit wonky, sometimes speeding up or slowing down for no good reason at all. I recently lubricated it and adjusted it with my chronograph and it's still wonky. Despite it's flaws, I still wear it most of the time. It's been to about 7 different countries in the past year.









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## EndeavourDK

I started this thread on the wrong foot, or rather; with the wrong set of hands on my Soviet Komandirskie. Took today another set of hands, mixed the right color lume (matching color to the hour-dots on the dial) and re-lumed them.
Now my Komandirskie has the correct set of hands from the Soviet period ....... and with the "Superluminova" the watch has become useful during the night as well


----------



## Father of five

A beautiful day to wear my Komandirskie GMT


----------



## stevarad

Always beautiful and artistic photos. You must make webpage.


----------



## jimzilla

EndeavourDK said:


> I started this thread on the wrong foot, or rather; with the wrong set of hands on my Soviet Komandirskie. Took today another set of hands, mixed the right color lume (matching color to the hour-dots on the dial) and re-lumed them.
> Now my Komandirskie has the correct set of hands from the Soviet period ....... and with the "Superluminova" the watch has become useful during the night as well


I always liked that dial face, very nice! |>


----------



## Reno

stevarad said:


> Always beautiful and artistic photos.


Thanks mate 



> You must make webpage.


Here you go :

My *YouTube* channel | My *ImageShack* gallery


----------



## 24h

Finally getting around to sending this off for a service.
Any strap suggestions other than NATO/ZULU?


----------



## stevarad

24h said:


> Finally getting around to sending this off for a service.
> Any strap suggestions other than NATO/ZULU?
> 
> View attachment 14270183
> View attachment 14270185


White leather strap. Try it.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Reno said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Here you go :
> 
> My *YouTube* channel | My *ImageShack* gallery


My imageshack link is taking me to youtube chanell. Is it ok? some tapatalk bug I think...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Reno said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Here you go :
> 
> My *YouTube* channel | My *ImageShack* gallery


I suceed somehow. You ARE artist. Put more photos there for complete enjoyment.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Reno

stevarad said:


> My imageshack link is taking me to youtube chanell. Is it ok? some tapatalk bug I think...


Ooops, sorry, I just copied my signature :-$

The first link is for my YouTube channel, the second one for my ImageShack gallery.



stevarad said:


> I suceed somehow. You ARE artist. Put more photos there for complete enjoyment.


Thank you so much for the kind words, stevarad. Appreciate


----------



## Yamawammer

One of mine.


----------



## Yamawammer

24h said:


> Finally getting around to sending this off for a service.
> Any strap suggestions other than NATO/ZULU?
> 
> View attachment 14270183
> View attachment 14270185


Nice. Do a 2 piece heavy NATO strap in slate grey, black or green from Clockwork Synergy. That would look great!


----------



## jimzilla

24h said:


> Finally getting around to sending this off for a service.
> Any strap suggestions other than NATO/ZULU?
> 
> View attachment 14270183
> View attachment 14270185


Hey 24h, haven't talk to you lately I hope things go well for you comrade. I was wondering where you are getting the servicing done? I have a couple i need to have serviced and a few that need re lume.
The Tank watch looks *****en, I have the same one as well and I love it. Actually yours looke like it has been re lumed? my lume is rather brownish compaired to yours.


----------



## 24h

stevarad said:


> White leather strap. Try it.


I don't know...I tried one of those Swiss Tropic rubber straps in white and I'm not sure I can pull off a white strap.
I'm almost as pale as the strap :-d



Yamawammer said:


> Nice. Do a 2 piece heavy NATO strap in slate grey, black or green from Clockwork Synergy. That would look great!


The hardware is too bulky on those straps. I found the 2-piece RAF NATO straps from Clockwork Synergy and those look promising although they might be a little long :-d



jimzilla said:


> Hey 24h, haven't talk to you lately I hope things go well for you comrade. I was wondering where you are getting the servicing done? I have a couple i need to have serviced and a few that need re lume.
> The Tank watch looks *****en, I have the same one as well and I love it. Actually yours looke like it has been re lumed? my lume is rather brownish compaired to yours.


Thanks, I'm doing well! I'm getting it serviced by Favinov because I had contacted him a while back and agreed to do the service. Last I heard, he was very busy and couldn't accept more work for the time being but it wouldn't hurt to check.
This is how the watch arrived to me, and I agree that the lume colors do not match. It's very likely that the watch was re-lumed. Here is a short discussion we had about this.


----------



## jimzilla

24h said:


> I don't know...I tried one of those Swiss Tropic rubber straps in white and I'm not sure I can pull off a white strap.
> I'm almost as pale as the strap :-d
> 
> The hardware is too bulky on those straps. I found the 2-piece RAF NATO straps from Clockwork Synergy and those look promising although they might be a little long :-d
> 
> Thanks, I'm doing well! I'm getting it serviced by Favinov because I had contacted him a while back and agreed to do the service. Last I heard, he was very busy and couldn't accept more work for the time being but it wouldn't hurt to check.
> This is how the watch arrived to me, and I agree that the lume colors do not match. It's very likely that the watch was re-lumed. Here is a short discussion we had about this.


 Does Favinov do repairs as well? I have one the date does not advance, and is there a limit you can send to him to be re lumed? ....... thanks 24h


----------



## 24h

jimzilla said:


> Does Favinov do repairs as well? I have one the date does not advance, and is there a limit you can send to him to be re lumed? ....... thanks 24h


I can't speak for him, but if he has the time he should be able to service/repair your watch and re-lume it.


----------



## volgofmr

My last K-34 with its new strap ! |>


----------



## jimzilla

My latest purchase in a #33 Case Komanderskie.


----------



## stevarad

jimzilla said:


> My latest purchase in a #33 Case Komanderskie.


What a beautiful dial.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jimzilla

I have been hunting for one of these dial faces ever since I saw my first one. thank you stevarad, best regards, james.


----------



## ZoKet

My last favorite...


----------



## capannelle

one of the first models of komandriskie products (late 60s I suppose)


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

jimzilla said:


> My latest purchase in a #33 Case Komanderskie.


Hey! the Komandirskie is centered under the submarine. I've actually never seen that. I always see them with the words to the left of the sub.


----------



## Mazuri222

capannelle said:


> one of the first models of komandriskie products (late 60s I suppose)
> 
> View attachment 14285351


I have the same Vostok just with dark green dial, do you like it?


----------



## Mazuri222

capannelle said:


> one of the first models of komandriskie products (late 60s I suppose)
> 
> View attachment 14285351


I have the same Vostok just with dark green dial, do you like it?


----------



## jimzilla

My latest Komanderskie .... the classic sub


----------



## Sayan

jimzilla said:


> My latest purchase in a #33 Case Komanderskie.


Really nice watch, i got the same dial but the crown at 3 pm. Can't wait to get it, still does through some lume updates and cleaning.


----------



## Yamawammer

Just finished this one. K34


----------



## stevarad

Yamawammer said:


> Just finished this one. K34


K 35. Where did You find that bezel? Very nice watch.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Yamawammer

stevarad said:


> K 35. Where did You find that bezel? Very nice watch.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Yes, correction. K35. The bezel was in a bunch of Vostok parts I bought off a fellow member. Wish I new the source as well.


----------



## Yamawammer

.


----------



## volgofmr




----------



## ZoKet

with new hands...


----------



## Odessa200

Admiral’skie from transition period


----------



## dbonddental

Mine


----------



## stevarad

dbonddental said:


> Mine


?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jimzilla

ZoKet said:


> with new hands...


How were those hands to put on, sized correctly?


----------



## dbonddental

Mine..


----------



## volgofmr




----------



## jimzilla

Had a desert shield come in the other day.


----------



## RedFroggy

A 2234 70's Komandirskie


----------



## Odessa200

1965 model. This is how the Zakaz was born 🙂


----------



## jimzilla

Good evening comrades I hope everyone is doing well. I have been wanting to do a "Top Shelf" #33 Cased Mod ....... So Here It Is.

Chrome #33 Case W/2:00 Crown
Favinov Blue Lume Dial Face
Favinov Blue Lume Silver Hand Set
Black Date Wheel w/White Lettering
Case Back-Sternkreuz U/302-278 Clear Crystal
Polished steel Movement Ring
Boris Bezel
DLW Blue Lume Bezel Insert
Meranom 18MM Boctok Watch Band


----------



## capannelle




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

I new to the whole Vostok thing and currently have two, from what I have seen so far, nobody seems to keep theirs on the factory bracelet.

My Amphibia 420392 is currently on the factory supplied bracelet which to be honest is well, crap. I was a nightmare to size with the pins being really difficult to move also removing the desired links was a complete pain.

However, I do wish to keep the 420392 on some sort of SS bracelet and with the Vostok modding community being so prevalent and myself a bit of a newbie when it comes to these watches, could anyone help offer some suggestions on after market bracelets which would suit this dial shape etc.

thanks
Paul


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

I new to the whole Vostok thing and currently have two, from what I have seen so far, nobody seems to keep theirs on the factory bracelet.

My Amphibia 420392 is currently on the factory supplied bracelet which to be honest is well, crap. I was a nightmare to size with the pins being really difficult to move also removing the desired links was a complete pain.

However, I do wish to keep the 420392 on some sort of SS bracelet and with the Vostok modding community being so prevalent and myself a bit of a newbie when it comes to these watches, could anyone help offer some suggestions on after market bracelets which would suit this dial shape etc.

thanks
Paul


----------



## stevarad

Planet_Ocean_UK said:


> I new to the whole Vostok thing and currently have two, from what I have seen so far, nobody seems to keep theirs on the factory bracelet.
> 
> My Amphibia 420392 is currently on the factory supplied bracelet which to be honest is well, crap. I was a nightmare to size with the pins being really difficult to move also removing the desired links was a complete pain.
> 
> However, I do wish to keep the 420392 on some sort of SS bracelet and with the Vostok modding community being so prevalent and myself a bit of a newbie when it comes to these watches, could anyone help offer some suggestions on after market bracelets which would suit this dial shape etc.
> 
> thanks
> Paul


https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...celets/vostok-watch-mesh-bracelet-18mm-b.html

or

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...celets/vostok-watch-mesh-bracelet-18mm-b.html

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

stevarad said:


> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...celets/vostok-watch-mesh-bracelet-18mm-b.html
> 
> or
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...celets/vostok-watch-mesh-bracelet-18mm-b.html
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Thanks Stevarad, they defiantly do look like an option.


----------



## Lovro_

On Adriatic sea.









Poslano sa mog SM-N960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Planet_Ocean_UK said:


> Thanks Stevarad, they defiantly do look like an option.


and they are quallity option.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## hsf3

Lovro_ said:


> On Adriatic sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-N960F koristeći Tapatalk


Strap looks great! What is it called and where do I get one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovro_

Generic perlon strap purchased on ebay. Thnx

Poslano sa mog SM-N960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Odessa200

Tankist


----------



## jimzilla

Latest mod, 
921 Cased
Dial-Vintage
Hand Set-Flavinov
China Band


----------



## cubdog

I've been looking at this very model. It looks great!


----------



## cubdog

Lovro_ said:


> On Adriatic sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-N960F koristeći Tapatalk


I forgot the post I was referring to.


----------



## yinzburgher

Wore the 'dirskie dual time today.


----------



## stevarad

K39 again.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

K65 mod1









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

K65 mod 2









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

New K 39









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Well, I put above some photos of komandirskies from other threads, to keep it here, where they should be.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Oh, yes, and another one...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Arizone

Tropical


----------



## RedFroggy

It seems that theBlack, White & Blue are quite common,









but first time I see a Green variation dial for this model.









I just love that basic & simple design ... Very happy with it ;-)


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 650541


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

There's a GREEN one??? Green dialed watches are my FAVORITE!

I will trade you a blue for a green. (I have more than one blue)

That said these are a great series. Simple, Clean, and the dials have a very interesting, almost glowing finish.



RedFroggy said:


> It seems that theBlack, White & Blue are quite common,
> 
> View attachment 14458869
> 
> 
> but first time I see a Green variation dial for this model.
> 
> View attachment 14458867
> 
> 
> I just love that basic & simple design ... Very happy with it ;-)


----------



## Rabirnie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy




----------



## RedFroggy

Same here. Until I found this one, I did not realised there was a green one .



AlaskaJohnboy said:


> There's a GREEN one???
> That said these are a great series. Simple, Clean, and the dials have a very interesting, almost glowing finish.











I am curious to find it in a catalogue & find out if they ever made a red Mdl


----------



## fugit cronos

hi


----------



## Dodgydruid

This is my first Komandirskie, don't know much about it other than it could be from the 70's, it is running insanely slow but the second hand is keeping perfect time, the movement of main hands positive and smooth, has lost like 5 hours in last 12 so def in need of something lol It apparently gathered dust in a drawer somewhere in Russia with the strap rotting off the spring bars. 2234SU movement which has a beautiful moving balance, could spend hours watching that little marvel


----------



## dbonddental

Red October


----------



## thomas1888

My second Komandirskie.


----------



## poppykle

One of my Komandirskies with an acid dipped bezel and a modified G-Shock band. The band is 18mm where the pin attaches to the watch but it needed a little bit of work with a razor blade and a Dremel to fit. I'm pleased with the final result.


----------



## dbonddental




----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350624 for a 24 hr hump day


----------



## dbonddental




----------



## Rabirnie

dbonddental said:


> View attachment 14485401


Mine says hi!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## Dodgydruid

Here's my second jewel in the crown, arrived today and with a good wind up and running and keeping good time so far.

Its all brass except the crown and back, I paid a tenner for it and chucked it on a cuff strap just to get it worn. the dial is celebrating 50 years of something and apart from a little crazing to the upper decoration the dial is incredibly shiny, heck even the lume works for a couple mins.

Very very pleased with this one, a welcome addition to my fledgling Russian watch collection.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Was so impressed with this one, I just bought another strapless Komandirskie from the same seller, this one has a very unusual all brass bezel case with the bugs bunny looking lugs, dial is a bit crusty but apparently keeps spot on time and still for what? The price of a couple pints of beer... Happy days


----------



## Dodgydruid

The other Komandirskie in the pipeline which when arrived will show here is a 2414 "Leningrad" model on a submarine dial and "dot dash" bezel, the buckle of the bracelet is embossed with a remembrance for Leningrad and the bracelet is made up of diamond shaped segments, very unusual looking in my mind.


----------



## Alice007

Komandirskie 86









Odesláno z mého MIX 2S pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Dodgydruid said:


> The other Komandirskie in the pipeline which when arrived will show here is a 2414 "Leningrad" model on a submarine dial and "dot dash" bezel, the buckle of the bracelet is embossed with a remembrance for Leningrad and the bracelet is made up of diamond shaped segments, very unusual looking in my mind.


The diamond segements (if it is what I am thinking of) is a "coffin link" bracelet. I have one, and they look nice..
But be ready to lose some arm hair....


----------



## NikToo

Just back from a ten day trip to the Netherlands, taking part in a large convoy of authentic WW2 vehicles. I wore my Komandirskie throughout the ten days, sleeping in tents throughout. I snapped this on the way. Over ten days the watch had dropped a single minute, which I think is just amazing for a thirty year old mechanical watch.


----------



## ZoKet

My Darkbull with new bezel...


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Got this on the way... Never seen THIS COLOR with this dial. I have the blue dialed ones, seen the black dial... and heard about the green dialed ones... but NEVER seen of heard of the yellow dialed versions!


----------



## Dodgydruid

New acquisition from da ebay 









Got it from the same seller I got my Amphibia and Komandirskie from which are both keeping superb time, I had to have this as I suspect this is a watch aimed at the long range nuclear bomber crews as that looks very much a "blackjack" in the dial, had to have this as it is just such an unusual design 

Got these two on their way to me from all parts east by same seller, the round bezel'd one is a very unusual shape imho, I do like the all brass ones but my daughters have said no more for the time being and I am like "aw... so mean"


----------



## Dodgydruid

Can someone tip me off on the brass ones and keeping them looking good, the one I am wearing at the mo is an all brasser but is quite shiny and wondered if there was any need to polish at any point or are they sealed with something to keep them looking good?

Also have mastered the cerulam oxide, brought the dress Komandirskie posted previous crystal back from the dead, abs clear and scratch free, the trick being not to use power tools but gentle finger pressure.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Was that the thing Youtube Master Milo was at as he's been doing a T55 tank rebuild and I like his manic mechanicking and the tank series has been amazing so far, been watching some of his other vids covering armour and heavy artillery.


----------



## NikToo

Dodgydruid said:


> New acquisition from da ebay
> 
> View attachment 14508641
> 
> 
> Got it from the same seller I got my Amphibia and Komandirskie from which are both keeping superb time, I had to have this as I suspect this is a watch aimed at the long range nuclear bomber crews as that looks very much a "blackjack" in the dial, had to have this as it is just such an unusual design


This is one of my favourites, it's so cheesy it's good. I love the Tron like grid on it. It's definitely on my list to get at some point, but it's quite rare.


----------



## NikToo

Dodgydruid said:


> New acquisition from da ebay
> 
> View attachment 14508641
> 
> 
> Got it from the same seller I got my Amphibia and Komandirskie from which are both keeping superb time, I had to have this as I suspect this is a watch aimed at the long range nuclear bomber crews as that looks very much a "blackjack" in the dial, had to have this as it is just such an unusual design


This is one of my favourites, it's so cheesy it's good. I love the Tron like grid on it. It's definitely on my list to get at some point, but it's quite rare.


----------



## Avidfan

NikToo said:


> This is one of my favourites, it's so cheesy it's good. I love the Tron like grid on it. It's definitely on my list to get at some point, but it's quite rare.


It's a Komandirskie 439499 that is still made today and not at all rare


----------



## stevarad

I love this one..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## NikToo

Avidfan said:


> It's a Komandirskie 439499 that is still made today and not at all rare


Rare to find older.  I found a cheap one and my daughter talked me into getting it... Need to replace the glass on it though.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Yes it was the video game look of it that caught my eye and kept my fingers crossed the whole auction length hehe, a lot of these Sov watches are uber cheesy and that is for me part of the charm. I love all the Soviet "victory" stuff which ranged from a completion of another 5 year plan (usually gone wrong) to 10 million ball bearings made by a factory, them people didn't have much except this cheesey stuff but still they today look back with wistful eyes to them times lol


----------



## Dodgydruid

NikToo said:


> Rare to find older.  I found a cheap one and my daughter talked me into getting it... Need to replace the glass on it though.


Chap on Etsy was selling Vostok crystals quite cheaply, not that expensive off Meranom, if its just scratches buy a small packet of ceralum oxide, mix a bit of it so it looks like milk then using your finger and a cloth gently work the stuff round the dial and it works wonders, be worth taking the bezel and strap off first as that stuff is hard to shift from intricate bits. My Amphibia had a terrible scratched glass and misting of the top surface and a couple runs with the ceralum oxide and its like brand new. (don't use a power tool as I did first, it seems to burn the acrylic)


----------



## Avidfan

NikToo said:


> Rare to find older.  I found a cheap one and my daughter talked me into getting it... Need to replace the glass on it though.


The OP's watch has modern short lume hands etc. is no older than around 2003-2004...:think:

But regarding crystals try polywatch or similar first, but if it's beyond repair a Komandirskie crystal that doesn't need a tension ring is an easy fix and should just press in, if it's got a tension ring you will need to use a Amphibia crystal and polish it down a little to the correct height.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Dodgydruid said:


> New acquisition from da ebay
> 
> View attachment 14508641
> 
> 
> Got it from the same seller I got my Amphibia and Komandirskie from which are both keeping superb time, I had to have this as I suspect this is a watch aimed at the long range nuclear bomber crews as that looks very much a "blackjack" in the dial, had to have this as it is just such an unusual design
> 
> Got these two on their way to me from all parts east by same seller, the round bezel'd one is a very unusual shape imho, I do like the all brass ones but my daughters have said no more for the time being and I am like "aw... so mean"


Oddly the tail/rear stabilizer looks more like a Handley Page Victor on the dial to me than a Tupolev-160. It would be an odd choice though given the Victor was part of the UK nuclear bomber fleet (my dad worked with these and I lived on-base so saw a lot of these on the ground and heard a lot taking off...). Either way; I must try and track one of these watches down.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Avidfan said:


> The OP's watch has modern short lume hands etc. is no older than around 2003-2004...:think:
> 
> But regarding crystals try polywatch or similar first, but if it's beyond repair a Komandirskie crystal that doesn't need a tension ring is an easy fix and should just press in, if it's got a tension ring you will need to use a Amphibia crystal and polish it down a little to the correct height.


There are differences to the one I pictured and the recent one on Meranom, the star is different and the colours on the grid, plane are more vibrant on the older one than the Meranom shown one. I don't care if its old or new, its still a smashing looking Komandirskie with a very unusual dial and a welcome addition to my growing fleet. Was it Jodie on Just One More Watch who said these watches breed, one minute you got one and next minute you find they are like Tribbles hehe


----------



## Dodgydruid

Avidfan said:


> The OP's watch has modern short lume hands etc. is no older than around 2003-2004...:think:
> 
> But regarding crystals try polywatch or similar first, but if it's beyond repair a Komandirskie crystal that doesn't need a tension ring is an easy fix and should just press in, if it's got a tension ring you will need to use a Amphibia crystal and polish it down a little to the correct height.


There are differences to the one I pictured and the recent one on Meranom, the star is different and the colours on the grid, plane are more vibrant on the older one than the Meranom shown one. I don't care if its old or new, its still a smashing looking Komandirskie with a very unusual dial and a welcome addition to my growing fleet. Was it Jodie on Just One More Watch who said these watches breed, one minute you got one and next minute you find they are like Tribbles hehe


----------



## Dodgydruid

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Oddly the tail/rear stabilizer looks more like a Handley Page Victor on the dial to me than a Tupolev-160. It would be an odd choice though given the Victor was part of the UK nuclear bomber fleet (my dad worked with these and I lived on-base so saw a lot of these on the ground and heard a lot taking off...). Either way; I must try and track one of these watches down.


Oh I love the Victor and the Vulcan's, both hugely respected aircraft, also had a soft spot for the ol' Nimrod as been up in one of them back when I used to wear the dodgy green kit and play toy soldiers hehe And the Harrier, man what a machine and we junked ours for that ridiculous F35, they might have been a bit slower but still punched well above their weight, been in one of them too and immense fun as a passenger and them planes were great for covert insertion of forces and no other military had that capability.


----------



## jimzilla

Latest Komanderskie Mod

Komanderskie Chrome #33 Case
2414 Movement
Classic Tank Dial in Black
Black Date Wheel
Sternkreuz 302/278 Crystal for Case Back
Boris Bezel
Watchnian lumed Bezel Insert 
Komanderski.com Arrow Hand Set In Black


----------



## stevarad

jimzilla said:


> Latest Komanderskie Mod
> 
> Komanderskie Chrome #33 Case
> Classic Tank Dial in Black
> Black Date Wheel
> Sternkreuz 302/278 Crystal for Case Back
> Boris Bezel
> Watchnian Bezel Insert In Green
> Komanderski.com Arrow Hand Set In Black


I really like what you can do with all these dirkies. Bravo.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## ZoKet

K35 with black bezel...


----------



## NikToo

This is the one I got. Still in the post but just to show. Guessing it's post-Soviet but still think it's so bad it's good. Going to get a blue Nato strap for it, so then I'll have a black, green and blue. These things do breed!

You can see the crack in the lower right hand corner as you look at it. I've ordered a new crystal as well. Does this look like a simple get out and pop a new one in?


----------



## NikToo

This is my 341306. It runs about a minute fast a day so I just adjust it in the morning. Really nice and clear crystal.


----------



## neatlittlefellow

Do these count?


----------



## Dodgydruid

NikToo said:


> This is the one I got. Still in the post but just to show. Guessing it's post-Soviet but still think it's so bad it's good. Going to get a blue Nato strap for it, so then I'll have a black, green and blue. These things do breed!
> 
> You can see the crack in the lower right hand corner as you look at it. I've ordered a new crystal as well. Does this look like a simple get out and pop a new one in?
> 
> View attachment 14515931


I would wait until you have it in your hand, there is a thread somewhere I've seen a couple times detailing how easy and hassle free the crystals are.

I like the "locking" bezel, I notice yours is different again to the Meranom one found here My one has the Created in Russia along the bottom of the dial but my one has quite ornate lugs showing these can be different as heck hehe (I'm relearning Russian on Duolingo app, I used to be able to speak it somewhat haltingly and read it making my instructors in the army pull their hair out as one said I sounded like a Russian village idiot, I can't help it as I am a very loud South Londoner in the vein of Del Boy and I even own a three wheel van, no joke its my daily driver)

The ebay seller 2012putnik seems to have some very unusual case and bezel combo's, my daughters bought one from him today being a vintage purple dialled "commander" I see but lacks a bezel or indice ring he calls it but it comes with the original Bostok bracelet and apparently serviced so can't wait for that one 

I see also they made a matching coated brass steel bracelet, would love one or two for my brassers but talking with my main chap he says they are fairly rare where he is and he wasn't willing to pull one of an automatic he was selling.

There is somewhere I spotted a very unusual holographic dialled Komandirskie, lost the link to it as I wanted to bid, I think it was Russia picked out in holographic foils and looked super cheesey which is just up my street


----------



## mrwomble

Dodgydruid said:


> and I even own a three wheel van, no joke its my daily driver)


Dude! Pics!

EDIT: with a 'dirskie too, of course, so we at least keep this thread on track.


----------



## Gonkl

My first 2 o'clock crown. Not the first time I wish it had a quickset date.

Originally going to strip the chrome. Happened to order a clean bezel in the same order. I guess I'll keep it as is for awhile.

Bracelet, AliExpress.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350617


----------



## Dodgydruid

Gonkl said:


> My first 2 o'clock crown. Not the first time I wish it had a quickset date.
> 
> Originally going to strip the chrome. Happened to order a clean bezel in the same order. I guess I'll keep it as is for awhile.
> 
> Bracelet, AliExpress.


I love the way the hour hand is riding the launching missile, a very unusual dial too as the Russians are quite secretive over their mobile launchers, the cloud of darkness that shrouds their Iskander's is quite astonishing and most Russian's are unaware of their passing as they are moved and one of them old Soviet leftovers of even talking about 'em is going to get you into trouble lol


----------



## stevarad

https://komandirskie.com/catalog/komandirskie/k_28/komandirskie_chasy_280937/

I need it.

Fantastic!


----------



## stevarad

....aaaaaaand..I bought it. That dial is must have.


----------



## st.petersbourg

stevarad said:


> ....aaaaaaand..I bought it. That dial is must have.


any pics of the caseback ?


----------



## stevarad

st.petersbourg said:


> any pics of the caseback ?


I didn't see that anywhere.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jimzilla

Hello fellow comrades I hope all is well. I got some watches in today from Sergey Favinov. I have to tell you I am impressed with the skills of his company!
Absolutely beautiful results! If any of you are apprehensive about sending him anything I would not worry. I sent a green Paratrooper in for a repair and 3 other watches in for hand and dot reluming as I do not have any papers for them, the blue sub watch actually had 3 broken lume dots he fixed as well. All the watches were adjusted on a Timegrapher as well.
I just can't say enough about him and the services he performs, thank you Sergey........ Look how beautiful :-!:-!:-!


----------



## stevarad

jimzilla said:


> Hello fellow comrades I hope all is well. I got some watches in today from Sergey Favinov. I have to tell you I am impressed with the skills of his company!
> Absolutely beautiful results! If any of you are apprehensive about sending him anything I would not worry. I sent a green Paratrooper in for a repair and 3 other watches in for hand and dot reluming as I do not have any papers for them, the blue sub watch actually had 3 broken lume dots he fixed as well. All the watches were adjusted on a Timegrapher as well.
> I just can't say enough about him and the services he performs, thank you Sergey........ Look how beautiful :-!:-!:-!


Beautiful!! They look more new then new watches! They are more new then when they were new! Fantastic result.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## mariomart

A couple of Generations of Soviet Komandirskies :-!


----------



## Odessa200

mariomart said:


> A couple of Generations of Soviet Komandirskies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14532471


Great set Comrade Mariomart!


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350607


----------



## Dodgydruid

My new Komandirskie arrived today, gawjus all brasser with the digital plane landscape, it must be a reissue as it says created in Russia on the bottom not CCCP but I love it  Seller suggests its a 90's one so not an old Sov piece but it looks brilliant imho









Seems to fit well with my little collection that is growing all the time, picked up a quite unusual Sekonda branded mechanical chrono yesterday with the USSR at the bottom so looking forward to that for my Sekonda haul, got a couple more Amphibia's on their way plus a kinda Amphibia in it has a plain unadorned bezel, the lucite crystal and a bright purple dial.

Spot the two NOS dials I got for the two unstrapped ones needing service, the blue and yellow is a Ukraine "special" and the sunburst dark brown is for the blue Commander. The two unstrapped ones, one runs hugely fast and one runs hugely slow but are actually working so just getting the courage to actually take these apart, give them a thorough cleaning in the ultrasonic then carefully piece back together, the two uncased ones are very early Bostok's, I do have the octagonal case for the older one but no back, the second one is the donor for the older one which really is missing its screw that holds the balance assy in place and surprisingly the hairspring on is intact in in remarkable good condition.


----------



## joecachia

Yesterday I received this pretty boy . Spent about $43 shipped. Ebay seller is very nice ( petvorobie_0 ). He only has a few watches and even less Vostoks but they all seem nice condition.

Already have a Case 33 with 2 o clock crown (https://i.imgur.com/WmRdcBK.jpg ) , so I had to have one with the 3 o clock crown. These seem a bit of a mystery but everything indicates that they are still 33 case types. This is the 289 dial , so it should make it a 331289 . Caseback is completely void of any corrosion , front is in very good condition . I just gave the crystal the toothpaste treatment. Came without straps so I put original Komandirskie straps I had. It keeps decent time . I only wear watches for a day's work worth anyway.

Next stop I think will be green dialed 34 case . I love their look.


----------



## Dodgydruid

I like that one, it really speaks "navy" and I am a fan of the submarine and the paratrooper variants preferring them to the scuba dude which isn't for me. I only have a cadet with the 2 oclock position and the anchor as yet but my intention is to have one of each case type whether Amphibia or Komandirskie with hopefully original bracelets, saying that though a early 1980's Pulsar bracelet works very well with my octagonal early eighties Amphibia.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Mentioning case backs above reminded me I never put the lovely ornate caseback on my "bomber" Komandirskie I received yesterday...









Quick question too, what do people do with their Vostok's on a daily basis, do they sit there like I do and wind them all one by one or do they just wind when required leaving them dormant til needed?


----------



## joecachia

I think in time , I will get a scuba Amphibia , but I also want a Tank dial of some kind . You know, the classics. Those types of dials scream 'VOSTOK' .


----------



## DJW GB

Dodgydruid said:


> Mentioning case backs above reminded me I never put the lovely ornate caseback on my "bomber" Komandirskie I received yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 14540103
> 
> 
> Quick question too, what do people do with their Vostok's on a daily basis, do they sit there like I do and wind them all one by one or do they just wind when required leaving them dormant til needed?


I usually pick one near the appropriate date or a none date as it would take far too long to wind them all  . Nice interesting case back by the way.

Billy super duper


----------



## joecachia

No I don't wind them all daily.. I change my watch every single day however. Unless it's a quartz/digital ( yes I have those as well  ) I don't bother adjusting the date ( especially on vostoks , even with the 'trick' might take ages ) . If the date is 1 or 2 days before current I might do it. certainly not if its in the future.


----------



## Ozz_nl

jimzilla said:


> Hello fellow comrades I hope all is well. I got some watches in today from Sergey Favinov. I have to tell you I am impressed with the skills of his company!
> Absolutely beautiful results! If any of you are apprehensive about sending him anything I would not worry. I sent a green Paratrooper in for a repair and 3 other watches in for hand and dot reluming as I do not have any papers for them, the blue sub watch actually had 3 broken lume dots he fixed as well. All the watches were adjusted on a Timegrapher as well.
> I just can't say enough about him and the services he performs, thank you Sergey........ Look how beautiful :-!:-!:-!


Nice collection and great job done.|>

Can you give me more infomation about the last white one. I mean the one with Antimagnetic.

greetz from Holland, John


----------



## NikToo

Received this today. No strap yet. Couple of questions though: first of all, like I've said elsewhere, I need to replace the crystal on this. What's the easiest way to pop it out? Second, it runs quite fast, as in 5 minutes+ after a few hours. Would a service rectify this or is there anything else I can do?


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

NikToo said:


> Received this today. No strap yet. Couple of questions though: first of all, like I've said elsewhere, I need to replace the crystal on this. What's the easiest way to pop it out? Second, it runs quite fast, as in 5 minutes+ after a few hours. Would a service rectify this or is there anything else I can do?
> 
> View attachment 14541627


That fast it is probably magnetized. A Demagnetizer is cheap, and a watchmaker can do it in 5 minutes


----------



## dbonddental

Another hollyday watch


----------



## Dodgydruid

NikToo said:


> Received this today. No strap yet. Couple of questions though: first of all, like I've said elsewhere, I need to replace the crystal on this. What's the easiest way to pop it out? Second, it runs quite fast, as in 5 minutes+ after a few hours. Would a service rectify this or is there anything else I can do?
> 
> View attachment 14541627


I would suspect its been bumped in transit and knocked the little arm off a bit on the balance, I took my first Amphibia to a local watchshop who I gave a tip to for taking the time to stick it on a machine and have a listen and tweak if necessary, my own version of yours with that gawjus plane decal I did the same and he just tweaked the regulator a touch and its pulling like .2ms beat error and his views were bring it back in ten years as he said the service windows on these Vostoks was quite generous compared with other more finicky brands.

The glass is a case of whipping the stem out, gently removing the movement and ring giving you a perfect opportunity to rodico any dirt on the dial whilst paying attention to the fact them hands are thinner than paper and super easy to knock out of true, use a camera lens puffer cleaner on the hands if there is crusty lume on there. A pressing tool used to pull out the old one noting whether it has a tension ring or not and then carefully pressing in the new one then a thorough clean inside the cavity because fingerprints will get everywhere if you don't wear cots or gloves, double check the dial then gently reintroduce the movement into the case with the ring then replace stem and crown which I would dab a little just a little bit of watch oil onto the engaging part of the stem and we are talking a tiny tiny pin ..... as you don't want it getting into the hairspring or the dial. Replace the gasket then the case back and admire your handiwork  I bought one of them hand operated watch presses for a few pounds off ebay and it has earned its money in replacing crystals and putting back evilly hard snap casebacks aplenty, with crystals and cases I always have a microfibre or something soft as a barrier between anything and the screw on dies which are made from tough plastic but can mar surfaces on say a gold plater.

Heres a gratuitous shot of mine and yours hehe


----------



## Dodgydruid

joecachia said:


> No I don't wind them all daily.. I change my watch every single day however. Unless it's a quartz/digital ( yes I have those as well  ) I don't bother adjusting the date ( especially on vostoks , even with the 'trick' might take ages ) . If the date is 1 or 2 days before current I might do it. certainly not if its in the future.


I change mine twice a day, usually a Vostok for the evening and something appropriate for the daytime like one of my Sekonda "beaters" if working on car but something a bit more ostentatious for going to the shops like my Jaragar or my Oskar-Emil Houston (I am one of life's taker apart and put back together folk and the Houston has a really masculine "industrial" look I really love even though it has a chipped crystal and is prob the heaviest wristwatch I have ever had and the first "high hand" chrono) Yesterday saw my rose gold Sekonda World Time arrive and in a bit of love with that right now and tomorrow will be showcasing once collected a very standard non military Vostok with a bright purple dial.

As for date unless there is a cyclops on it I don't bother with the little window ones as at my age my eyes ain't so good and them tiny little dates are a bugger to read, so its only my subbie homage I keep dated up and the ones with the date subdials.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Hump day with Komandirskie 350645


----------



## Dodgydruid

My 50 years Victory finally got its new distressed hide strap turn up today, def think it suits this perfectly so have ordered another one in brown and one in black to fit to others awaiting strappage


----------



## jimzilla

Evening comrades I hope all is well. I did a very simple mod today while I was waiting for the paint to dry on my Mustang. The iconic Tank Dial In a #53 Case, Simple yet stylish.
The little feller runs good on the Timegrapher as well.

53 Case In Chrome
Stock Chrome Bezel
Classic Tank Dial In Black
Konanderskie.com Arrow Hand Set In Silver
Sternkreuz 302/278 Crystel Used For Clear Case Back
China Black Strap


----------



## Rabirnie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

Good afternoon comrades. Today in Florida we are having some brutally poor weather so I thought what better time than to build another watch 

Chrome Komanderskie #53 Case.
2414A Movement.
Favinov Blue Starburst Dial Face W/Blue Lume .
Favinov Blue Lume Hand Set In Silver.
Arkustime Smooth Bezel.
DLW Blue Ceramic Bezel Insert.
Sternkreuz 302/278 Crystal Used For Clear Case Back.
Steel Movement Ring.
20MM Norwegian Black Alligator Strap. (very rare!)


I bet you guy's thought this was going to be another ***SIDEWINDER*** :-!


----------



## stevarad

jimzilla said:


> Evening comrades I hope all is well. I did a very simple mod today while I was waiting for the paint to dry on my Mustang. The iconic Tank Dial In a #53 Case, Simple yet stylish.
> The little feller runs good on the Timegrapher as well.
> 
> 53 Case In Chrome
> Stock Chrome Bezel
> Classic Tank Dial In Black
> Konanderskie.com Arrow Hand Set In Silver
> Sternkreuz 302/278 Crystel Used For Clear Case Back
> China Black Strap


Working like chronometer!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Parkgate

NikToo said:


> Received this today. No strap yet. Couple of questions though: first of all, like I've said elsewhere, I need to replace the crystal on this. What's the easiest way to pop it out? Second, it runs quite fast, as in 5 minutes+ after a few hours. Would a service rectify this or is there anything else I can do?
> 
> View attachment 14541627


Had a similar problem, look closely at the balance assembly, you will see 2 arms, the top one is the hairspring regulator ( and marked + or - via a pointer on the bridge) but see the the lower arm that holds the hairspring collet (stud), its probably been knocked out of position (critical). No amount of adjustment of the regulator (the top arm) arm will help, BUT what you can do is look closely at other pictures of your movement and the position of the stud/ collet arm and ensure its matches those pics, if not move it with a wooden toothpick or something non magnetic into the correct position. IF the hairspring is magnetised or oil bound, look closely at the hairspring and you will see the coils touching...which makes the balance movement short and therefore run fast. So to re-cap, check the coils in the hairspring are OK, then check the lower arm position (technical term 'hairspring stud/collet pin')


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

My Original, modded (on the left), with a couple others I got in a great deal....









Another auto I got cheap- goin to my Russian Father-in-law









The 4th blue one from the set...









and finally my newest- the unknown (to me) GOLD DIAL variant!









Now all I need is the green dial and I'm all set...


----------



## jimzilla

Hey guy's I have another mod. This is the junk parts mod. All the less desirable parts that have been kicking around in my box.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 650539


----------



## NikolaHR

431 case, bead blasted, lugs were filed before blasting, 090 bezel


----------



## dbonddental

Gift 😊


----------



## damrol

Hi there !
long time user, but new writer here ^^
I have a komandirskie for 3 yers now, and i notice few weeks ago a "new " generation, with 200 m resistant, stainless steel case.
o my opinion, this "new" commandirskie" is an amphibia, with a different case, different bezel, but the same pointer as the old one.
For those who have bought one, what is your opinion?


----------



## damrol

Hi there !
long time user, but new writer here ^^
I have a komandirskie for 3 yers now, and i notice few weeks ago a "new " generation, with 200 m resistant, stainless steel case.
o my opinion, this "new" commandirskie" is an amphibia, with a different case, different bezel, but the same pointer as the old one.
For those who have bought one, what is your opinion?


----------



## Dodgydruid

damrol said:


> Hi there !
> long time user, but new writer here ^^
> I have a komandirskie for 3 yers now, and i notice few weeks ago a "new " generation, with 200 m resistant, stainless steel case.
> o my opinion, this "new" commandirskie" is an amphibia, with a different case, different bezel, but the same pointer as the old one.
> For those who have bought one, what is your opinion?


The Amphibia's usually had the arrowhead hands and were rated as 200m water resistant having a slightly different crystal compression to the sword handed not quite as water resistant Komandirskie, which crystal lacks the compression ring.

The Amphibia was aimed at naval and special forces use as per its original Soviet MOD remit, to produce in-house a functional, as good as a western equivalent military dive watch but lacking the technology to achieve a copy (the Soviets were masterful cloners of devices) came up with the self compressing lucite crystal design that proved far far better than expectations when coupled with the compressive case back design which also seals harder the harder it is compressed.

Where an Amphibia is aimed at naval personnel, the Komandirskie is aimed at the land based equivalent, utilising a lot of Amphibia core parts, its aim is to keep it dry in muddy and wet conditions, even the odd submersion swimming across a river but not designed to go as deep as an Amphibia could. There was a third "in between" called a Commander which was a more dressy, less water resistant Komandirskie but still using the core dial, movement, case and strap from the military spec watches.

People do change Komandirskie hands for the arrowhead Amphibia hands and no doubt people have changed the hands on their Amphibia's to the sword hands if they liked that way, a lot of "scuba dudes" out there are dial and hand swaps onto Komandirskies which is a bit naughty if someone was to go swimming deep and their watch dies a watery death because of it.


----------



## leokoerner

My new 3aka4 MO CCCP Kommandirskie with the tank dial. I love it, and I got it for a great price. What should I get next?


----------



## yinzburgher

leokoerner said:


> My new 3aka4 MO CCCP Kommandirskie with the tank dial. I love it, and I got it for a great price.
> View attachment 14585429


Looks great! I like it.



leokoerner said:


> What should I get next?


Nothing yet. Just enjoy that one and occasionally try it on some different straps. Post some more pics when you can, in this thread and others. Scroll through other people's pics and enjoy those too. Make mental notes of what you like and what you don't about the other watches you see. Try to avoid just buying everything you like. Also, this is just my advice but feel free to ignore it and do whatever you want. ;-) I have enough trouble following my own advice. :roll:


----------



## Weissen

Okay.
I think this is early 90's/late 80's.
Picked it up cheap in poor condition off EBay.
Threw the old strap away and de-chromed the case and bezel in HCl. 
Re-plated the bezel in nickel and blackened the case with gun blue.
New seals all through and regulated the movement (+/- 15s day)
Cleaned up the caseback and face, added some Seiko Fat springbars and a Ducati stripe NATO.

Probably over capitalised on this one, but hey, it's a good beater.


----------



## Weissen

Okay.
I think this is early 90's/late 80's.
Picked it up cheap in poor condition off EBay.
Threw the old strap away and de-chromed the case and bezel in HCl. 
Re-plated the bezel in nickel and blackened the case with gun blue.
New seals all through and regulated the movement (+/- 15s day)
Cleaned up the caseback and face, added some Seiko Fat springbars and a Ducati stripe NATO.

Probably over capitalised on this one, but hey, it's a good beater.

View attachment 14589899


----------



## steelarts

This is my lovely little Komandirskie that I bought on eBay a couple of months ago. It keeps amazingly good time for something that's about half a century old! It's my only vintage piece and I absolutely love this watch. I keep meaning to get a nicer strap for it but have kinda gotten used to this horrible one, LOL!


----------



## Rabirnie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista

Got a hybrid rubber/leather 20mm strap and notched it for my brass Komandirskie. It really feels like 20mm and the proportions are much better.


----------



## Rabirnie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dodgydruid

Ooo all them sexeh looking beaut's, my collecting nerves are all a quiver esp the way the brass one has its look, its almost a bronze  I wouldn't have the bottle to do that to any of my brasser's.

Will be soon as they get here showcasing a Zakas marked "Commando's" and an Admiralskie with the ornate star shaped bezel/case and a genuine "tank commander" on a black dial, am aiming to have one of each case type and for spares I have been snagging them cheap used movements off ebay like 1 dollar a go and building up quite a good collection of wheels, springs etc. I am hoping then to expand into Slava's and Poljot's which would the latter chime nicely with my considerable non-Russian Sekonda collection.

On the desk in front of me are also my two "Commander" movements 2234's and slowly stripping them both down. Does anyone know how the outer dial extension ring is adhered as the scrap case the good movement came out of has a perfect outer ring but the good case with good crystal, the outer ring is badly damaged by what looks like excessive oil and water ingress from the rear seal which ruined the works and dial parts but didn't attack the steel.


----------



## colt

I'm useless before my 1st liter of coffee.


----------



## Mazuri222

Old but good


----------



## st.petersbourg

Happy Sunday


----------



## Dan byers

Mine.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Here's my latest, a petrol blue dialled Soviet "commando's" in the ornate and splayed lugs with the TiN coating. The strap is a very unusual Orient one in it looks like its tarnished brass than a gold tone and very comfy. The previous owner had the balance changed about 12 years ago says a marker note in the caseback all in Russian but someone overwound it and its jammed solid and the second hand fell off. Unusual having orange hands too but looks tres nice on the petrol blue sunburst.









I also managed to get out the good Zakas Commander movement out of a totally fused case, the back was absolutely rock solid fusing the lock ring and backplate to the case metal but the movement came out unscathed but now is a little erratic which I guess is magnetism from the dremel, I have still yet to get the good inner ring out of the scrap case as the case its going into has a fairly rotten outer dial ring but I can't see how its attached, any pointers would be helpful?









I would love to know how I can clean the TiN cases as this is my first "run over frog" full size and I do love the steampunk industrial aspect of the TiN's and prefer them shiny than rough tbh.

Have found the TiN's look very very smart on dark brown leather zulu's or black/dark brown Soviet style "ladder" bund straps too, next one to show will be a full on Admiralskie apparently an ex service watch so looking forward to that, its not a TiN but the full silver shiny, I also have a box of Slava, Pobeda and Raketa "cats eye" super Soviet era oval pieces coming and a weird round "bullseye" automatic that is just so despairingly ugly its super cool in my eyes 

(Sorry about the extra img, I tried to delete it as I uploaded the wrong one but its now stuck on there and no delete function in the "manage attachments" pane)


----------



## Dodgydruid

Double posted the one above for some reason, I am not good with all the technology lol


----------



## Dodgydruid

Just arrived from Russia... a good ol' bog standard "tank commander" still on its original iron hard boot leather strap too. I suspect this has a slipping mainspring as it takes a good wind then slips towards the end of the wind so its running on 20 ish winds and give it its due its keeping very good time for quite a bashed up ol' Vostok. Needs a new crystal as a deep scuff in the middle but hey this cost like £9 plus postage.

View attachment 14625513


----------



## volgofmr




----------



## Dodgydruid

Hehe my Vostok's must look like rubbish compared to the gawjus one above, I do want a new one but am having immense fun collecting the different case and dial styles


----------



## Dodgydruid

And another one... was running insanely quick and today my blue brick degausser arrived and followed how Mr Lovick did it on his video and I have another fully working keeping good time Komandirskie yay


----------



## greydog234

Keeps perfect time...yeah, amazing. Love these Vostoks.


----------



## jimzilla

Old Style Case Mod.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## schumacher62

> Quick question too, what do people do with their Vostok's on a daily basis, do they sit there like I do and wind them all one by one or do they just wind when required leaving them dormant til needed?


i have two. and i wind them as needed and don't stress changing the date when it's wrist time. i used to keep all my manual wind watches running by winding daily: now it's hugely time consuming and i don't perceive any benefit of keeping them running.

plus, i enjoy the "prep" of a single days watch- carefully managing the crown, winding it and setting the time, resetting the crown. it's a pleasurable thing rather than an obligation or chore.

Sent from work


----------



## stevarad

zakaz mo ussr









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## volgofmr




----------



## stevarad

volgofmr said:


> View attachment 14632019


more photos, please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr

stevarad said:


> more photos, please?


Sorry, this excellent burger has been already finished..


----------



## stevarad

volgofmr said:


> Sorry, this excellent burger has been already finished..


))) you got me!!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jimzilla

volgofmr said:


> Sorry, this excellent burger has been already finished..


That burger looked awesome, now im hungry for a burger.


----------



## Dodgydruid

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from work


So trying to work out the little differences, would this be an Admiralskie with the ornate case and bezel in steel and the ornate emblem at the 12 position?


----------



## Dodgydruid

I transplanted my black tank commander from its original SS case into this TiN case I had a sweet paratrooper dial in but the movement is locked solid, it does look very nice but it means I can get on and refurb the SS case and crystal as both are fairly beaten up.


----------



## schumacher62

Dodgydruid said:


> So trying to work out the little differences, would this be an Admiralskie with the ornate case and bezel in steel and the ornate emblem at the 12 position?


i'm very sorry but i have no idea! maybe someone else will have a more helpful comment.

Sent from work


----------



## thewatchadude

Dodgydruid said:


> I transplanted my black tank commander from its original SS case into this TiN case I had a sweet paratrooper dial in but the movement is locked solid, it does look very nice but it means I can get on and refurb the SS case and crystal as both are fairly beaten up.
> 
> View attachment 14637739
> 
> 
> View attachment 14637741


Is the original case really SS? I thought it would be chromed brass?


----------



## Avidfan

Dodgydruid said:


> So trying to work out the little differences, would this be an Admiralskie with the ornate case and bezel in steel and the ornate emblem at the 12 position?


There is no specific case used for Admiralskie but they will always have the word Admiralskie on the dial.



Dodgydruid said:


> I can get on and refurb the SS case and crystal as both are fairly beaten up.


It's a type 34 case in chromed brass so apart from cleaning I'm not too sure what can be done to refurb :think:


----------



## stevarad

Always admire how beautiful can be those 30USD komandirskies.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Dodgydruid

The bezel is chromed brass as its showing through on the edges, the case seems to be just a steel, if its chromed its quite deep as there is a deep ding on the underside which has gouged into the case metal and its just the same material as on top.


----------



## Avidfan

Dodgydruid said:


> The bezel is chromed brass as its showing through on the edges, the case seems to be just a steel, if its chromed its quite deep as there is a deep ding on the underside which has gouged into the case metal and its just the same material as on top.


Old Vostok chrome as found on a type 34 case is thick and hard wearing, the chrome (and TiN) on modern Vostoks is not so good :-(

But as it's a type 34 Komandirskie case chromed brass is the only thing your watch can be


----------



## linux&watches

Meet Zazu, a connoisseur of Russian watches (or anything else that when dangled in front of him looks like a toy).


----------



## Dodgydruid

Avidfan said:


> Old Vostok chrome as found on a type 34 case is thick and hard wearing, the chrome (and TiN) on modern Vostoks is not so good :-(
> 
> But as it's a type 34 Komandirskie case chromed brass is the only thing your watch can be


Thanks for the heads up on that, is this the same with the 80's era Amphibia's too?


----------



## mariomart

linux&watches said:


> Meet Zazu, a connoisseur of Russian watches (or anything else that when dangled in front of him looks like a toy).


Zazu needs a Zizzou ;-)


----------



## Dodgydruid

linux&watches said:


> Meet Zazu, a connoisseur of Russian watches (or anything else that when dangled in front of him looks like a toy).
> 
> View attachment 14647529


I was just putting my tank commander on after repainting the bezel numbers and tried it with two of my cats to see if I could hypnotise 'em, both just looked at me with superior smirks then walked off... them cats ain't stupid, a cat watch would have three settings on it for food, bed and cuddle in overlapping numbers expecting all and every thing at the same time if poss. A dog would prob eat the watch then wonder why you were crying sadly at the wallet melting vet bills and endless "just in time" jokes from the vet ad nauseum.


----------



## Avidfan

Dodgydruid said:


> Thanks for the heads up on that, is this the same with the 80's era Amphibia's too?


1980's Amphibia cases will always be stainless steel, the general rule is that Amphibia cases are stainless steel and Komandirskie cases are plated brass.

This rule doesn't apply for modern production Vostok of course


----------



## Dodgydruid

Avidfan said:


> 1980's Amphibia cases will always be stainless steel, the general rule is that Amphibia cases are stainless steel and Komandirskie cases are plated brass.
> 
> This rule doesn't apply for modern production Vostok of course


Ah I see, my early eighties Amphibia is my pride and joy and abs love the thing. I am tempted with a couple of the Meranom new ones but have seen that people say the post Soviet ones seem not so good and a little chintzy in performance, would that be right? I am aiming to get a proper MOD issue one but so many dodgy ones out there its something I am watching and waiting and all my contacts over in the east I have bought from are keeping an eye out for the right one for me.

I fell foul of the Russian authorities this last week as it happens, a large joblot of "cats eye" shaped pieces I bought from Russia got caught up in the works and only cleared and released this wednesday to the plane to the UK, prob some wag thinking he can cash in on an extra bribe or two as is the way over there. My brother who goes to Ekaterinaberg many times a year with his Russian wife always gets collared for extra roubles out and about by the police as he sticks out like a sore thumb with a big sign "foreigner - loaded" over his head lol


----------



## Avidfan

Dodgydruid said:


> Ah I see, my early eighties Amphibia is my pride and joy and abs love the thing. I am tempted with a couple of the Meranom new ones but have seen that people say the post Soviet ones seem not so good and a little chintzy in performance, would that be right? I am aiming to get a proper MOD issue one but so many dodgy ones out there its something I am watching and waiting and all my contacts over in the east I have bought from are keeping an eye out for the right one for me.


There's nothing wrong with modern Vostoks, with a little regulation they run just fine 

And Meranom is a well respected seller here...:-!


----------



## Dodgydruid

Oh I wasn't bashing Meranom at all, I am a little bit of a noob and still in the case of relying on hearsay more than experience and have seen a few youtube vids of people knocking the later ones yet I do own a few post Soviet Komandirskies and not had any issues save a bit of a fight to get the stem in on my digital bomber one when adjusting time. I am quite happy with made in Russia or made in CCCP ones and will be getting my spares from Meranom wherever possible as their postage is very reasonable compared to some of the ebayers who think £15 for a watch head is acceptable.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## stevarad

Vostok komandirskie k34









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Dodgydruid

Couple arrivals today, two Soviet ones, one def a Zakas with the dial type I was after too. From an English seller too and well pleased


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 350623


----------



## bearwithwatch

duplicate, sorry


----------



## Dodgydruid

And three more into the fold... Check out the unusual bronze bezel and slightly unusual case where its like a standard round case one side but comes out on a round bevel on the crown side. two are in a state of needing some tlc, the paratrooper has something not right with its stem but all will be fixed in time (geddit?) and added to my sublime dungeon of all things Soviet hehehe The one with the round SS case is actually working but missing its hands but the stem won't lock so that's a fix and the star shaped one needs its second hand putting back on.

One thing I am a leetle curious about is the bronze one has blood on it  so into the bath of cleaning asap and wearing a rubber glove handling it cos u never know...


----------



## Avidfan

Dodgydruid said:


> And three more into the fold... Check out the unusual bronze bezel and slightly unusual case where its like a standard round case one side but comes out on a round bevel on the crown side. two are in a state of needing some tlc, the paratrooper has something not right with its stem but all will be fixed in time (geddit?) and added to my sublime dungeon of all things Soviet hehehe The one with the round SS case is actually working but missing its hands but the stem won't lock so that's a fix and the star shaped one needs its second hand putting back on.
> 
> One thing I am a leetle curious about is the bronze one has blood on it  so into the bath of cleaning asap and wearing a rubber glove handling it cos u never know...


All three of these are plated brass, the first in the star-shaped case is an Admiralskie, the second without hands is for Russian border guard units, the third with the green dial in the asymmetrical case is for paratroopers (VDV), all should be easy to fix and will clean up nicely :-!


----------



## Dodgydruid

Avidfan said:


> All three of these are plated brass, the first in the star-shaped case is an Admiralskie, the second without hands is for Russian border guard units, the third with the green dial in the asymmetrical case is for paratroopers (VDV), all should be easy to fix and will clean up nicely :-!


Ty, I had hoped the star shaped was an Admiralskie, the paratrooper one the TiN has come off quite a lot on the case but I think it adds to the whole "tool" watch thing. Am in the process of demagging 'em as they all seem to come a bit magnetic from Russia lol Now to complete the set I need a MOD issue case and have my fingers crossed I win an auction on one


----------



## Dodgydruid

Demagged, the paratrooper is working but can't put a wind on the spring as the stem just spins round, nothing outwardly noticeable so could be stem is bad or someone has hamfisted the winder. The Admiralskie's balance wheel is now moving freely and will tick for about 20 secs and the third one is merrily ticking to itself without any hands but the stem won't stay retained so guessing someone has knackered the keyless up but I have several parts movements so will take each one down to its undies, get the ol cleaner out and see if I can actually reassemble 'em


----------



## Avidfan

Dodgydruid said:


> Am in the process of demagging 'em as they all seem to come a bit magnetic from Russia lol


Some of mine have come wrapped in tin foil :-d not too sure that works :think:

They should all be fixable but this thread might be going a little 'off topic'


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Two new comrades join my K-43...


----------



## Dodgydruid

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Two new comrades join my K-43...
> 
> View attachment 14658873


I know I erroneously call the digital plane one a "blackjack", it just reminds me of the rear view of a long range bomber and I am a fan of them Blackjacks, my one remains my often wearer in between my Amphibia and couple other Komandirskies, only one wrist and I have to sometimes rotate 'em in and out hehe I have found too it catches the eyes of other people, had several say they like my watch when in shops, mine is on a thick ring Zulu but what I need to find is a brass tone bracelet to really make it shine (is there such a thing as a TiN bracelet that matches these cases?)


----------



## Dodgydruid

So this evening has been musical cases, the tank commander is back in its original case and strap, freeing up the TiN for the now working petrol blue paratrooper which had nothing wrong with it but that weird half round, half scallop unusual bezel case seems to be slightly warped as no movement will retain its stem when in, I tried several good dial/movement combo's in there and nope, soon as were in the case, the stem refused to retain :S

But this means now I have two good paratroopers, meaning I can use my gold dialed one to surrender its movement for my Admiralskie and will have a good case free to put in another fixed movement and dial. I am expecting my generalskie tank commander sometime soon and hopefully have got my MOD case for my second Amphibia which will house all my Meranom goodies when they arrive


----------



## Dodgydruid

Blown away by today's arrival, absolutely immaculate golden tank commander with a pristine crystal, not so sure about the strap so maybe will put on a Soviet "ladder" cuff strap but wow so gawjus


----------



## stevarad

Dodgydruid said:


> Blown away by today's arrival, absolutely immaculate golden tank commander with a pristine crystal, not so sure about the strap so maybe will put on a Soviet "ladder" cuff strap but wow so gawjus
> 
> View attachment 14662257
> 
> 
> View attachment 14662291


Strap is perfect for that watch.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Dodgydruid

This evening I spent harvesting the spare working paratroopers movement and from my other blue paratrooper I harvested a second hand as I lost one and carefully pulled a balance wheel assembly from another 2414 and with trial and error and much tongue out of side of mouth concentration I got them all together and fitted into my Admiralskie and wow what a stunner... Sadly its hands let the whole thing down but they were the best of them all as I think it would have looked a bit stupid with Amphibia hands on. If I had some lume I would have painted the hands up but now I am confident with me little hand presser jig I can easily pull 'em off at a later date or just buy a new set as I do fancy one of them jagged lightning second hands in red.

The only fly in the ointment is the date wheel, I don't use the dates as such a nause to set when left unwound for a while but the date mechanism seems to be a little stuck but heck I got a working Komandirskie and that's 2 out of the 3 so far in that £15 joblot.

Also new crystal in as the old 'un was a bit knackered, abs doddle with the press I got, pressed out the old one, turned the press upside down and a moderate squeeze and its in nice and snug to its line... job done.

Also I finally snagged my MOD Amphibia, 1985, serviced and has an inscribed message on back to some sailor... I am sooooooo happy and will showcase the ol' thing when it gets here from Russia


----------



## Dodgydruid

stevarad said:


> Strap is perfect for that watch.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


I tried with the ladder strap and agree, the tan strap does look better than the cuff strap so now back on its original one.


----------



## fugit cronos

Creating my komandirskie watch (tribute k65)



















greetings


----------



## ZoKet

My modded darkbull. 650541 SE


----------



## schumacher62

a gift from a now departed friend, i went to visit him several times in northern england at the end, and he wanted me to have this.

it needs a bit of restoration but i don't know how or where to begin.


----------



## TheBronze

After searching for quite awhile for a plain...ish Komanderskie I finally found this one. I put it on an 18mm Martac Mil Strap and it is now my ever day watch! It was surprisingly light weight and it is keeping excellent time.


----------



## Dodgydruid

ZoKet said:


> My modded darkbull. 650541 SE


I like that bracelet, suits the watch spot on


----------



## Dodgydruid

schumacher62 said:


> a gift from a now departed friend, i went to visit him several times in northern england at the end, and he wanted me to have this.
> 
> it needs a bit of restoration but i don't know how or where to begin.


That's quite an unusual bezel and not seen that badge under the centre, I too have a petrol blue paratrooper, I also had a gold one but the gold one was very difficult to see the gold coloured hands so it sacrificed its movement for my Admiralskie. I personally would leave as is, its got character and tells a tale. You can clean the crystal with polywatch and depending on age may be heading towards its service interval which if you are talented with small mechanisms no reason why you couldn't do it yourself esp as Mark Lovick has just released a Vostok video showing total stripdown and reassembly with oiling points etc.

I am a happy bunny today as the regimental colours NATO I ordered from China arrived today... ordered it in July


----------



## Dodgydruid

TheBronze said:


> After searching for quite awhile for a plain...ish Komanderskie I finally found this one. I put it on an 18mm Martac Mil Strap and it is now my ever day watch! It was surprisingly light weight and it is keeping excellent time.
> 
> View attachment 14672067


I do admit that case and bezel combo in the chrome always looks smart, the black dial and strap really set it off too


----------



## stevarad

TheBronze said:


> After searching for quite awhile for a plain...ish Komanderskie I finally found this one. I put it on an 18mm Martac Mil Strap and it is now my ever day watch! It was surprisingly light weight and it is keeping excellent time.
> 
> View attachment 14672067


Those classic komandirskiees are among best price/value watches on planet!!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude

Dodgydruid said:


> That's quite an unusual bezel and not seen that badge under the centre, I too have a petrol blue paratrooper, I also had a gold one but the gold one was very difficult to see the gold coloured hands so it sacrificed its movement for my Admiralskie. I personally would leave as is, its got character and tells a tale. You can clean the crystal with polywatch and depending on age may be heading towards its service interval which if you are talented with small mechanisms no reason why you couldn't do it yourself esp as Mark Lovick has just released a Vostok video showing total stripdown and reassembly with oiling points etc.
> 
> I am a happy bunny today as the regimental colours NATO I ordered from China arrived today... ordered it in July


Isn't this badge the Ostvok logo? If I recall correctly Ostvok was a company specialized in importing Vostok watches into the Swiss market at some point during the USSR age.


----------



## DJW GB

schumacher62 said:


> a gift from a now departed friend, i went to visit him several times in northern england at the end, and he wanted me to have this.
> 
> it needs a bit of restoration but i don't know how or where to begin.


That's nice , the dial is an Ostwok genuine Vostok dial usually cased by a Swiss firm in the 90s I believe . Here's a link https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=13788&share_type=t&link_source=app. And there are other posts as well










Billy super duper


----------



## DJW GB

Found this ( you may have to translate)

http://www.cccp-forum.it/mb/viewtopic.php?t=529

I have the full set myself ( I think)

Billy super duper


----------



## schumacher62

DJW GB said:


> Found this ( you may have to translate)
> 
> http://www.cccp-forum.it/mb/viewtopic.php?t=529
> 
> I have the full set myself ( I think)
> 
> Billy super duper


many thanks for the links! perhaps someday i'll find the proper person to put it back into a decent condition. but you know of course, it runs like a champ with no service history that i know of.

thanks again!
P


----------



## DJW GB

It's ok in that condition plus it has all the sentimental value . I would just enjoy.

Billy super duper


----------



## mariomart




----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 650546


----------



## st.petersbourg

Komm.3AKA3


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

My Komandirskie collective posing with their émigré cousin Poljot International


----------



## Rabirnie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 650547


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350642


----------



## rmeron

Rabirnie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that yellow or glare?


----------



## Dodgydruid

Are these with the Amphibia hands proper Amphibia's or Vostok has put them onto Komandirskies?


----------



## Rabirnie

rmeron said:


> Is that yellow or glare?


Very much yellow. Here's a different pic for you.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZoKet

My modded 710541 Amphibious Komandirskie...


----------



## volgofmr




----------



## fakehuman

Vintage CCCP Tank Komandir with modern bezel on leather strap. Dechromed in Hydrochloric acid bath and patinated by Permablue.


----------



## Rabirnie

fakehuman said:


> Vintage CCCP Tank Komandir with modern bezel on leather strap. Dechromed in Hydrochloric acid bath and patinated by Permablue.
> View attachment 14723021
> 
> View attachment 14723023
> 
> View attachment 14723025
> 
> View attachment 14723027
> 
> View attachment 14723029


Wow! Just wow! That looks incredible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron

I just ordered this Komandirskie with a gift card and some bonus points from Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CQ1TLQC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ZoKet

My new Komandirskie


----------



## Dodgydruid

fakehuman said:


> Vintage CCCP Tank Komandir with modern bezel on leather strap. Dechromed in Hydrochloric acid bath and patinated by Permablue.
> View attachment 14723021
> 
> View attachment 14723023
> 
> View attachment 14723025
> 
> View attachment 14723027
> 
> View attachment 14723029


Wow, that is just soooooo cool.

I have an older early quartz Sekonda Safari that has almost the same look to it, it was the watch that I found in a tin in a cupboard long long forgotten and taking it apart and getting it good again gave me the watch fixing bug. So I found another broken Sekonda, this time a chrono and with no tools I got that one working as it was a battery contact broken.

I do like that strap, I bought a couple 20-22mm similar straps from a company called ESS on ebay which they used on their submariner homage called a Military Royale, they don't look half as good as your strap there... can I add another wow?


----------



## Dodgydruid

ZoKet said:


> My new Komandirskie


That's a sweet watch, my one arrived hot from Russia today, gave a wind, started up and is keeping pretty good time out the packet 

















Been a watch start to the day as my Ronda 785 movement arrived for my rose gold Klaus-Kobec and a very nice Oskar-Emil Caesium 3000 I bought for a pittance and is like a new watch.


----------



## Reno

I'm currently wearing my *K-86* b-)


----------



## Dodgydruid

Finally, found the ladder type strap's natural piece, it seems the contour on the strap is perfect for the rounded square cased Kom's


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350618


----------



## Weissen

fakehuman said:


> Vintage CCCP Tank Komandir with modern bezel on leather strap. Dechromed in Hydrochloric acid bath and patinated by Permablue.
> View attachment 14723021
> 
> View attachment 14723023
> 
> View attachment 14723025
> 
> View attachment 14723027
> 
> View attachment 14723029


One word. 'Epic'


----------



## Rista

Got this one very cheap for another dechroming project but I think I'm going to leave it as it is.


----------



## Dodgydruid

So, another Generalskie is this one? Star shaped TiN with the dot dash bezel and the dial is a bit faded on the red star and laurel but took a very good wind and slapped it on a ladder strap til I find a more suitable strap for it in my stash 

The last one I discovered had a broken end of a spring bar in it. Using my Lidl's Dremel tool and a very very fine drill bit I managed to gingerly score out the bit of steel in there enough to take a spring bar end, so that one is now sorted.

Slowing down on the Komandirskie's as I have all the case types save the chromed brass rounded square, am aiming for a ministry Amphibia and sorting out my Commander, focusing on Slava and Poljots til I got the ones I want, then the more exotic Russian pieces, then I can say I have a collection


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 650539


----------



## Dodgydruid

Spent a pleasant afternoon rebuilding a good movement, a good case and strap and fitting my KGB dial I acquired, only downside was the poorly applied lume dots came off on some of the indices and the hands are less than steller as waiting on a bulk order of some full sets of Komandirskie hands.

Still its a nice piece and keeping good time, I do think I need to demag it though as the only way I could get the packing ring screws was to magnetise one of my jewellers screwdrivers lol Yes it is a franken some would say but hey, it means spare bits in my ever growing collection of stuff can be put together and a reasonable looking piece to be born then yep I am gonna do it again and again and again, my watch, my bits, my wrist that wears it hehe









Round 2... fight...

Righty ho, OCD and the fact the minute hand started slipping, I was scratching me bonce thinking I am sure I had some new Komandirskie hands I bought couple sets off of Bestrus on ebay so going through the Vostok tubs and tins and stuck to some old rodico was the little packet with a couple sets of nice new silver lumed Komandirskie hands...

So OCD blaring merrily, I quicky popped out the movement, put the old hands into the naughty hands test tube and stuck on a brand new set and pow, such a transformation. Very pleased with my handiwork so next thing is to cerulam oxide this ones crystal as its got its casting marks a bit pronounced but that is for tomorrow and wearing my new old franken KGB watch...









Whilst I was on my ebay stuff to check back if I had bought some or not, I had to have a cheeky TiN Komandirskie with the three fighter craft pointing towards the 12 on a black background... super cheap too if you know where to look 

I will add finally that working with the 2414A movement is such a breeze, as long as you take your time, use good light and good tools it has taught me so much hands on stuff I never knew I could do. At some point I might buy some new movements from Meranom to use up the extra dials and cases I have lurking in my Vostok tub and I still got to find a home for my white Amphibia radio room dial and I think that will be a Ministry case as the chap I got my hands on sells new sterile cases and £15 for a Ministry is pretty good I am thinking as it comes with back, crystal, stem and seal.


----------



## mickyc79

Incoming, just arrived in UK from Russia, I should hopefully have in the next day or two...

I really like the patina and have a few straps available for it...light brown leather, black rubber and a Russian flag nato strap. Will post up some pics of options.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350669.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

mickyc79 said:


> Incoming, just arrived in UK from Russia, I should hopefully have in the next day or two...
> 
> I really like the patina and have a few straps available for it...light brown leather, black rubber and a Russian flag nato strap. Will post up some pics of options.
> 
> View attachment 14751065


I love those! Got on back in 1990 new. then found 3 more at auction for a steal. Each in varying degrees of patina.

Do you want an original Komandirskie/Russian bracelet for it? The old Soviet Hair pullers? They are cheap on Etsy... I keep mine just for nostalgia...


----------



## Dodgydruid

Heres my star shaped chrome Admiralskie on a cheapo multigrain Chinese bracelet, it works very well imho...
















Two arrived in post 18mm solid linkers...









My Zakas Komandirskie dial and a replacement chocolate dial for my Commander...
















Tonite I am in foreign territory... rebuilding my "tv" Slava as my NOS movements arrived woohoo, will be pics at some point as busy doing a youtube vid of each of the rebuild stuff. My KGB build is not so happy, I had it running perfect but a little fast so noting the advance and retard pointer as a bit advanced, I notched it a touch back, a hairs worth and now its insanely fast and not a happy bunny.

My TV Slava 2428 I found what was wrong with that too, the top balance jewel was missing and found it locked in the gear train, sadly the balance staff top pivot was snapped off but I got a few spares lurking and with the stone out the whole movement is running again and luckily it just stopped it without ripping the gear teeth off.


----------



## mickyc79

Lovely things! I do have an old slava original bracelet that I've had a komandirskie on before...not keen on them on steel for whatever reason...


----------



## Lucidor




----------



## volgofmr




----------



## DJW GB

volgofmr said:


> View attachment 14765071
> 
> 
> View attachment 14765073


That is nice 

Billy super duper


----------



## stevarad

volgofmr said:


> View attachment 14765071
> 
> 
> View attachment 14765073


Wow. Please, please, more photos, please.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## volgofmr

stevarad said:


> Wow. Please, please, more photos, please.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Ooo I do like that black and red one, just so works in a nice all together package 

Wearing my slightly franken'd Commander, took nigh on 4 days to wind down and stop hehe The dial is not so cool as just gentle cleaning and the Zakas MO writing on the bottom just flaked off and its missing some of the lume indices but its holding very good time, do I bother dialling it or leave as is :S









My KGB project Komandirskie is not so good, it refuses to do anything but run fast, I have demagged it and had the balance assy in cleaner and then reoiled the jewels and used only my super fine Bergeon oiler to dab a dot of it on so now I am thinking maybe I nicked the other bar next to the regulator pulling it out of whack as the movement was in very good order before I put the KGB dial on it  My DIY Timegrapher is having teething troubles, it can just pick up the watch but not enough for a decent beat so I am going through the lines thinking I got a dirty solder joint. When I got that working on a nice test piece to hone it then I can maybe set the arms properly on the KGB


----------



## Rabirnie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dodgydruid

Was at my wits end trying to find a bracelet for my star generalskie and for a laugh I pulled out one of my several Excalibur's and actually it seems to work, got to find the actual 18mm one I have which this is only the 16mm version. I dunno what it was but leather didn't work for me but I am a fan of the old Excalibur expanding bracelets.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Todays arrival... air force Komandirskie TiN in perfect working order, think I paid £11 plus a few quid postage which for this is a very good deal


----------



## rmeron

My new 811831 Komandirskie.


----------



## Dodgydruid

I do love that style of dial, it reminds me a lot of the old Russian sub that is still lurking down in Kent I believe but was for many years a museum along the Thames and very often packed out by tourists as it was just down the river a bit from HMS Belfast.

A lot of Soviet submarines were scrapped in a place in Scotland called Cairnryan, an unusual place with the quaint postal address of "1, Davy Jones Locker, Cairnryan" when it was being used to scrap stuff for the Royal Navy. Today there is a big hoo-hah from Ireland and the Isle of Man who are concerned that the many thousands of tons of chemical, biological weapons and scrapped radioactive ex Soviet subs is going to cause some problems, oh and a lot of WW2 conventional munitions were dumped there too, just tipped into the sea when no one was looking...


----------



## d_himan

So I bought the 280681.

Apart from the 'gun metal' case, a big reason was that the acrylic is protected by the bezel. Hand winding, I'm absolutely fine with that.

Now, this comes with screw-on spring bars. I was experimenting with a few straps. While putting on Strap no 3, two screw heads got stripped on both lugs. .. Maybe too much force, I don't know.

The next half an hour was hell. Finally, some Wd40 plus violent taps on a screwdriver with a small hammer helped to push the screws out of the lug. Now I'm using normal spring bars.

The big thing, despite innumerable slips from the screwdriver, not a scratch on the vostok! I'm amazed. I have a Sinn which is as tough with its tegimented case. But my seikos would've suffered...

In all, love it. Wears small. Looks unique.


----------



## DJW GB

d_himan said:


> So I bought the 280681.
> 
> Apart from the 'gun metal' case, a big reason was that the acrylic is protected by the bezel. Hand winding, I'm absolutely fine with that.
> 
> Now, this comes with screw-on spring bars. I was experimenting with a few straps. While putting on Strap no 3, two screw heads got stripped on both lugs. .. Maybe too much force, I don't know.
> 
> The next half an hour was hell. Finally, some Wd40 plus violent taps on a screwdriver with a small hammer helped to push the screws out of the lug. Now I'm using normal spring bars.
> 
> The big thing, despite innumerable slips from the screwdriver, not a scratch on the vostok! I'm amazed. I have a Sinn which is as tough with its tegimented case. But my seikos would've suffered...
> 
> In all, love it. Wears small. Looks unique.


Very very nice.

Billy super duper


----------



## Dodgydruid

My Excalibur's, Silkoflex is it and another brand expanding bracelets arrived today and in the bundle I have 5 18mm sized ones in gold and put it on my star shaped Generalskie and oh my it looks soooooooo much better, my other 4 I am putting on the nicer of my TiN's later and look so much better than them ladder straps imho. I have found the TiN's hard to strap or bracelet for but these very old expanding bracelets look very smart but have to be 18mm as they look a bit spindly if the bracelet itself is less than that.

I adore both my star shaped cased ones, although I have to confess I was Vostok free yesterday wearing my early quartz Sekonda Safari and today my subbie homage then I put this bracelet on the Generalskie and oooh I does love that


----------



## ZoKet




----------



## Rabirnie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kabanofff




----------



## Dodgydruid

kabanofff said:


> View attachment 14809505


Am I guessing the background pic is a blown up breakdown of a 24xx movement per chance? Its nice to see the modern version of the same dial design on one of my old Commanders which is out of its case with me trying to put back the lumed bits missing at the time of writing, I have a couple standard Boctok's, no logo's, no artwork and just a nice plain dial in a plain case with my favourite being the plum coloured version of the black and red ones you have there but just numbers not indices.


----------



## Pilot2

ZoKet said:


>


Very nice! What model is that? I can't locate it on the popular sales websites. Where did you get it if I may ask? Thanks.


----------



## ZoKet

Pilot2 said:


> Very nice! What model is that? I can't locate it on the popular sales websites. Where did you get it if I may ask? Thanks.


Thank you, it is K35 350606.
Modded with a new bezel and crown from Meranom. I m very pleased with it...


----------



## Pilot2

ZoKet said:


> Thank you, it is K35 350606.
> Modded with a new bezel and crown from Meranom. I m very pleased with it...


Thanks. It looks great. Good job on the mods!


----------



## dfwcowboy

020788 as yet unmodded.


----------



## General Zod

One of my favorites. Added early 80's vintage leather band. Had to clean out debris from balance wheel jewels which was causing it to slow and stop. Once that was done, it became one of my most accurate watches.


----------



## General Zod

.


----------



## Rabirnie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mickyc79

I've tried several different straps on this one, but couldn't find one i really liked....until now!

Really pleased with it on the distressed brown leather NATO. It will only get better with age as the strap picks up some scratches and scuffs.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

mickyc79 said:


> I've tried several different straps on this one, but couldn't find one i really liked....until now!
> 
> Really pleased with it on the distressed brown leather NATO. It will only get better with age as the strap picks up some scratches and scuffs.
> 
> View attachment 14824971


Love that dial. I have a couple like that and they are classics.
My best one has a printine dial but needs complete service. (One of these days I'll get to it.)


----------



## mickyc79

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Love that dial. I have a couple like that and they are classics.
> My best one has a printine dial but needs complete service. (One of these days I'll get to it.)


Thanks very much, i love it too...gives the watch such character. I had a few komandirskies over the years, but always moved them on. This on i will keep. You can't see on this pic, but its a 3AKA3 MO CCCP too. The dial fades all the way to almost gold/bronze at the bottom, but you can still make out the MOD issue marking. After a bit of regulation against a casio royale, it's now my most accurate watch by far!

This one's a keeper!


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350607


----------



## Nort2068

View attachment DSC03644.jpg


----------



## Nort2068

View attachment DSC01265.jpg


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350617


----------



## mstfduz

My new komandirski 1965 reissue









SM-J701F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Semper




----------



## MrMupfin97

My new red Komandirskie 650 Stainless Steel watch on an H-link Sharkmesh bracelet with modified Vostok Clasp and Gagarin Caseback:


----------



## EndeavourDK

Nort2068 said:


> View attachment 14855541


Very nice and for sure wouldn't mind owning one :-!

Too bad mine is from 1969 and shows aging ..... however, its back engraving makes it an unique one off


----------



## Kotsov

dfwcowboy said:


> 020788 as yet unmodded.
> 
> View attachment 14818829


Lovely, really lovely but isn't it an 030788?


----------



## slorollin




----------



## Rabirnie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Latest acquisition. Komandirskie 030936


----------



## Kotsov

dfwcowboy said:


> 020788 as yet unmodded.
> 
> View attachment 14818829


I ordered one of these from Meronom after seeing your pictures so thank you.

Just received it and WOW it's even better on the wrist. I won't need glasses to read it...


----------



## MCHB

I have a plain stainless bezel coming for it from Meranom. 









...also a quick slow motion video I took with my phone of it doing it's thing!


----------



## Yamawammer

My K35 cerekoted antique brown case, burnt bronze bezel.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 030934


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

GMT on a stock mesh strap....


----------



## Rabirnie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

dup post. doh


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 650541


----------



## fliegerchrono

Vintage 1985 Komandirskie 









And..... it's for sale 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone

My Komandirskie with customized dial 










I call it _PeanutsKomi_


----------



## Rabirnie

Vostok Vednesday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 650539


----------



## mickyc79

Love this patina....


----------



## watches4ever

EndeavourDK said:


> Due to the success and therefor its length (causing software problems) of Part 1, Part 2 has been opened
> 
> Part 1 can be found here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/komandirskie-lets-see-them-791366.html
> 
> Please continue to show your beautiful Komandirskies :-!


Just posted regarding mine


----------



## watches4ever

mickyc79 said:


> Love this patina....
> 
> View attachment 14950493


That is a classic and adorable - thanks


----------



## watches4ever

joecachia said:


> Yesterday I received this pretty boy . Spent about $43 shipped. Ebay seller is very nice ( petvorobie_0 ). He only has a few watches and even less Vostoks but they all seem nice condition.
> 
> Already have a Case 33 with 2 o clock crown (https://i.imgur.com/WmRdcBK.jpg ) , so I had to have one with the 3 o clock crown. These seem a bit of a mystery but everything indicates that they are still 33 case types. This is the 289 dial , so it should make it a 331289 . Caseback is completely void of any corrosion , front is in very good condition . I just gave the crystal the toothpaste treatment. Came without straps so I put original Komandirskie straps I had. It keeps decent time . I only wear watches for a day's work worth anyway.
> 
> Next stop I think will be green dialed 34 case . I love their look.


The numerals on the dial are amazing and unique - love it so much


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 650546


----------



## Thirdgenbird

I apologize it had been covered, but what is the difference between the 02 and 03 case?


----------



## krishnapur

Incoming! Vostok Komandirskie 030935


----------



## krishnapur

And another, Vostok Komandirskie 030787. I picked this up a few months ago, just got around to doing a review - https://krishnasrussianwatches.co.uk/2020/03/16/vostok-komandirskie-030787/ - just noticed the lint on the crystal!


----------



## Thirdgenbird

krishnapur said:


> Incoming! Vostok Komandirskie 030935
> 
> View attachment 14955565


I have the black dial variant incoming. Want to swap bezels?


----------



## krishnapur

Thirdgenbird said:


> I have the black dial variant incoming. Want to swap bezels?


Not really


----------



## krishnapur

Thirdgenbird said:


> I have the black dial variant incoming. Want to swap bezels?


Not really 

Oops, sorry for the double post.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

krishnapur said:


> Not really


I guessed this but it was worth a shot. I really like the two tone bezel but getting the black dial was more important to me.


----------



## Kotsov

Thirdgenbird said:


> I apologize it had been covered, but what is the difference between the 02 and 03 case?


I thought they were the same but the 02 was amphibian and the 03 a komandirskie.

But I know nothing compared to others and stand to be corrected.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dodgydruid

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do likes that one, the dial and case/bezel combo just is so bright and clean looking.


----------



## mariomart

"Star Trekkin' across the Universe ...."


----------



## Dodgydruid

Oh I love that, I am a big big Star Trek fan and have it all, I watch it all the time too hehe I also am a fan of Britain's "Star Trek" which was Space 1999 which itself was a sequel to another iconic sci fi series UFO. Anything by Terry Nation I will watch and have here all the Blake's 7 and Survivors etc.

I wrote last year a spoof article that never got published about Trump's plans for a space command, writing it in how he had tabbed Buzz Lightyear as its first general with oversight by William Shatner, was extremely funny but the spoof news site I often contributed to, the American editor of didn't find it funny at all esp how the troops for would be built to Marvin the Manically Depressed Robot's blueprints and arguments at top level for just where traffic lights in space were to be placed.


----------



## mariomart




----------



## Andrei Mihaila

Birth year watch today. 1982 Tank


----------



## Dodgydruid

Do like them two above, here's my arrival today with the only niggle is the 12 position lume dot has come adrift and is sat just under the centre of the dial but not a biggie prob as a pair o' tweezers and a tiny dab of superglue will have that back luming like a pro in its proper position.


----------



## Rabirnie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indyscout

Wearing this one today. I really like this one because the banner of the Armed Forces really stands out.


----------



## volgofmr




----------



## Amr0d

I just found my old Komandirskie which I got around 25-30 years when I was kid. I bought some NATO straps from cheapnatostraps and voilà, it doesn't even look that bad.


----------



## Longeze60

1960's Vostok Swing Lug Amphibian, 1ST Generation original condition, serviced seals replaced but still as it was when sold 60 years ago.


----------



## Longeze60

Longeze60 said:


> 1960's Vostok Swing Lug Amphibian, 1ST Generation original condition, serviced seals replaced but still as it was when sold 60 years ago.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350623


----------



## Dodgydruid

I've had to slap myself as drooling over Komandirskie.com and Meranom's sites, I would have one of each if I could afford 'em lol

Do like the proto Amphibia there, now that is a grail for me to aspire to.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350645


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## Ligavesh

Need to get me one of those bezels with that lumed triangle for the watch I wanna build... Anyway, here's my red Komandirskie, I was actually wearing it as I was reading the forum:


----------



## Rolexoman

Finally got my strap in, UPS has issues but no matter it's here


----------



## stevoe

Relatives...









Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## Rabirnie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350669


----------



## CV50

How long does it take to get from Meranom to the US ?


----------



## pump 19

CV50 said:


> How long does it take to get from Meranom to the US ?


You may want to look here...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/ordered-watch-meranom-70-days-ago-its-still-russia-5163591.html


----------



## Zany4

CV50 said:


> How long does it take to get from Meranom to the US ?


Close to 60-75 days by regular mail (Pochta & USPS, usually free shipping if you buy a watch, and 6-10 days by UPS (United parcel service) for around $30. In non-COVID times regular mail is usually 14-30 days.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350642


----------



## Zany4

Wanted to try out one of the new Meranom lumed ceramic bezels. To justify the higher cost faster UPS shipping, I thought why not buy a second ceramic bezel and have it installed on a new Komandirskie? 😜


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350618


----------



## mrwomble

I have a komandirskie coming in, but I'm not overly fond of 18mm straps. Does anyone have any recommendations for 20mm straps that are notched down to 18mm at the lugs?


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350624


----------



## Ligavesh

My one Komandirskie (from the two I have) is currently taking part in a lume test


----------



## Ligavesh

Not bad, but let's see how long it holds up against the Chinese clones...


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 650547


----------



## ZoKet




----------



## NerdThing

Wearing this Antarctic (or Polar Explorer) today.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triplex

Hereby my newly received Vostok Komandirskie 811958 on a leather strap, with his older brother 431289 (with Bezel 42 mod) on an orange NATO. Enjoy your weekend! 
(Thanks Meranom, for your good service as always!)


----------



## mrwomble

I have several amphibias but this is my first 'dirskie. Just couldn't resist this dial 

Loving how slim and light it is, disappears on the wrist. The sunburst blue dial is lovely and all the printing is crisp, not bad for £30! But I've already managed to put a few scratches on the crystal 
Not a big fan of the 18mm lugs, so I'm trying it out on a Casio strap which adds a bit more heft.


----------



## ZoKet

One of my favorite...


----------



## Bsw_sc




----------



## DC guy

mrwomble said:


> I have several amphibias but this is my first 'dirskie. Just couldn't resist this dial
> 
> Loving how slim and light it is, disappears on the wrist. The sunburst blue dial is lovely and all the printing is crisp, not bad for £30! But I've already managed to put a few scratches on the crystal
> Not a big fan of the 18mm lugs, so I'm trying it out on a Casio strap which adds a bit more heft.


Ditto all the sentiments! Here's my first Komandirskie (model 341248) after going thru several 420 case Amphibias that were too bulbous for my tiny wrist. This is way slimmer - both the caseback and the crystal - and I'm loving it. But the 18mm lugs are a real bummer, as anything but a NATO gives the lollipop effect.




  








238ED1EC-92D7-449C-B5DE-9E5AD2C8A166.jpeg




__
DC guy


__
Jul 22, 2020


----------



## RAJJP

Hated the thing when I received it, to big, to much steel. Now one of of my most worn watches, even put back the original bracelet.


----------



## mwillems

Received Today.


----------



## Sleestax

Just arrived (yesterday).









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

What do you make of this one ?
mid 80' ?
replaced hands ?










thanks comrades


----------



## Avidfan

RedFroggy said:


> What do you make of this one ?
> mid 80' ?
> replaced hands ?
> 
> thanks comrades


I would say the hands are correct, are they the originals? impossible to know when all the lume on the dial is missing so there's nothing to compare...

EDIT: Looks like the bezel was originally on a Amphibia...(note the very deep round hole on the bezel to accommodate a lume pip)

I've never seen any evidence that the 34 case existed before 1987 but here's the image from the 1993 catalogue:


----------



## RedFroggy

Thanks ever so much Avidfan for all this info ! 
Also interesting that in 1993, at least 1 full year after the dissolution of the Soviet Union, the dial is still marked “made in CCCP”.


----------



## Avidfan

RedFroggy said:


> Thanks ever so much Avidfan for all this info !
> Also interesting that in 1993, at least 1 full year after the dissolution of the Soviet Union, the dial is still marked "made in CCCP".


Most of the dials in the 1993 catalogue are marked "Made in CCCP" with only a few transition ones, but of course it doesn't mean that they were the versions actually being made or sold, could be just a case of Vostok being too lazy to update their stock photo's...


----------



## Odessa200

Avidfan said:


> Most of the dials in the 1993 catalogue are marked "Made in CCCP" with only a few transition ones, but of course it doesn't mean that they were the versions actually being made or sold, could be just a case of Vostok being too lazy to update their stock photo's...


Yea, they reused the photos. Also used already made dials. I remember these days: people would not buy watches (luxury items) so the sales and production would be slowed significantly. Also factories had issues getting supplies they needed. Also no money to pay workers so people were sent home. All these would make the Soviet reserves last much longer than otherwise would happen if the economy is thriving. For months and as we see years they used what was left from the USSR time


----------



## Avidfan

Odessa200 said:


> Yea, they reused the photos. Also used already made dials. I remember these days: people would not buy watches (luxury items) so the sales and production would be slowed significantly. Also factories had issues getting supplies they needed. Also no money to pay workers so people were sent home. All these would make the Soviet reserves last much longer than otherwise would happen if the economy is thriving. For months and as we see years they used what was left from the USSR time


It's quite common to find dials with raised hour indices ground flat and repainted, absolutely nothing was wasted, you only find this out of course when you take the dial off for a service or repair...

And of course there was also a cost to remove "Made in USSR" from the print pads used to print dials, often the minute tracks on the print pads would have to be restored as well so there wouldn't be a gap at 6 o'clock, all at a time when money was scarce...


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

RedFroggy said:


> What do you make of this one ?
> mid 80' ?
> replaced hands ?
> 
> View attachment 15364060
> 
> 
> thanks comrades


The hands and date ring are real. The above people are right- anytime from 80's thru early 90's. I have several from late 80's thru 1990 (purchased in 1990) The bezel may be original, or may be replaced, Check the movement if it's marked "SU" it'll most likely be older as they dropped the "SU" markings in the late 80's (I think- correct me if i'm wrong here- trying to remember facts from faraway website read)


----------



## Rista




----------



## Kamenev

Just received a vintage bakelite bezel in the mail which I've put on this zakaz 34x to complete the case <3


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Nice! Good catch!
I have one of those, but in the TiN cushion case. For a minute there I thought it was some sort of franked, but hadda look twice. It was on a bracelet, not a strap so I missed the case shape. 
Your numbers look thinner than on my "red star" Komandirskies, but definitely the correct date wheel. Maybe not. Ill have to look again... Good catch anyway!


----------



## mariomart

Vostok Komandirskie Admiralskie 349984 Blue Titanium-Nitride


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

mariomart said:


> Vostok Komandirskie Admiralskie 349984 Blue Titanium-Nitride
> 
> View attachment 15428920


That looks better than the 'gold' TiN cases


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 650539


----------



## bruy




----------



## haha

This one caused me some stress !
First, i had to wait about 4 months for it become available again.
Bought it from Komandirskie.com and everything went smoothly until it reached the czech customs. Had to fill and send a bunch of papers as fast as possible to solve the issue before... the arrival of more parcels from Russia (meranom), Ukraine and Serbia (Sergei) 🕵️‍♂️


----------



## Ligavesh

haha said:


> This one caused me some stress !
> First, i had to wait about 4 months for it become available again.
> Bought it from Komandirskie.com and everything went smoothly until it reached the czech customs. Had to fill and send a bunch of papers as fast as possible to solve the issue before... the arrival of more parcels from Russia (meranom), Ukraine and Serbia (Sergei) 🕵️‍♂️
> 
> View attachment 15444102


I got the email few days ago that it was again available on Komandirskie.com; I was very tempted but with so many watches I've bought lately I've managed to restrain myself not buy this one too  it will have to wait some other time...


----------



## bin79

Very common dial, but mine's the only one I've ever seen with no date window. I'm planning to remove the paint from the bezel, but I still haven't decide which dots to remove. I'm keeping the largest one, that's the only sure thing.


----------



## mariomart

Los tres amigos


----------



## Rista

Komandirskie 650 on a solid link bracelet from Meranom. I like this combination of brushed steel and sunburst dial. This model now comes with a blue bezel that doesn't match the dial at all.


----------



## legendofkane

Vintage airborne


----------



## Rabirnie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnypudding

I have a handful of vintage and current examples that I've modded. This one I received from a friend who had received it as a gift 30 years ago and never wore it because he thought "...the battery was dead." I opened it up gave it a quick wind and it fired right up. No lume left, but no surprise there.
Regards
Joe


----------



## Alfajuj

This one started life as a 650.539, but now it's in an 020 case with a nice solid bracelet with fitted endlinks.


----------



## Alfajuj

Here's my old 2234 Chistopol


----------



## Kotsov

ronnypudding said:


> I have a handful of vintage and current examples that I've modded. This one I received from a friend who had received it as a gift 30 years ago and never wore it because he thought "...the battery was dead." I opened it up gave it a quick wind and it fired right up. No lume left, but no surprise there.
> Regards
> Joe
> View attachment 15491321


Are you sure it wasn't a wind up?


----------



## ronnypudding

Kotsov said:


> Are you sure it wasn't a wind up?


It is most definitely a manual wind Vostok 2416 movement.
Joe


----------



## Kamenev

Alfajuj said:


> View attachment 15491452
> 
> This one started life as a 650.539, but now it's in an 020 case with a nice solid bracelet with fitted endlinks.


Its awesome to know that this fits in a 020 case :O


----------



## Alfajuj

Kamenev said:


> Its awesome to know that this fits in a 020 case :O


Yes, they're all interchangeable. The crown needs to match its respective case when making the swap.


----------



## Alfajuj

A 24h dial is perfect for a world timer bezel.
I'm planning to put an Amphibia crown on this one when I get the chance...


----------



## Kamenev

Alfajuj said:


> Yes, they're all interchangeable. The crown needs to match its respective case when making the swap.


Do you know if the central seconds vostok GMT movement also fits?


----------



## Alfajuj

Kamenev said:


> Do you know if the central seconds vostok GMT movement also fits?


I don't have any direct knowledge of that, but I recall seeing elsewhere in this forum that the central seconds GMT movements (for example, K-34 Komandirskie 470.612 cal. 2426 ) are taller and they might have a clearance problem with the crystal on a stock Amphibia case.

If you have one on hand, you can try it.

BTW I found the thread about that mod:
2426 w/GMT complication









A picture of the type in question. BTW these have mineral glass crystal.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Old Vostok Komandirskie


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 650541


----------



## mariomart

Mmmm, textured Komandirskies


----------



## Alfajuj

It's not an official Komandirskie, but it is in spirit.
The biggest differences, other than the dial labeling, is that the movement doesn't hack, and the date indicator wheel uses plain font, while Komandirskies of this late era had a special, wider font.


----------



## Alfajuj

I was a bit hesitant to share this one because it's not all correct at the moment, but oh well, here goes:
It has a first generation dial, but all three hands and the date indicator wheel are from a 2nd generation Komandirskie.
It should have the necktie hands and the smaller arrow seconds hand. You can't see it but the caseback is also labeled "2214", while 1st gen should not indicate the movement type. The date indicator should be the wide font type. See below:










As it stands, everything is consistent with this watch being a gen 2 with a retrofitted gen 1 dial. Don't worry, I'm acquiring the parts to set things right. This watch will get a gen 2 dial, and this present dial will go on a gen 1 watch with a destroyed dial that's in the mail from Belarus.

It should look like this: (not my watch, photo from the internet)


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 650546


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 650547


----------



## legendofkane

got this for $45 last week..strange band


----------



## DJW GB

That strap is an authentic russian one ( I believe) and the picture is usually a Soviet cosmonaut but I can't quite make out who from the angle.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## legendofkane

I was told it was Yuri G.. old family photo


----------



## DJW GB

Yes I have 2 with Yuri and 1 of another .

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## legendofkane

DJW GB said:


> Yes I have 2 with Yuri and 1 of another .
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


on a watch or stored properly?


----------



## DJW GB

In my strap box I believe they don't come along that often so I try and keep them for special occasions.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## legendofkane

very good.. should I use a conditioner on it?, our at least a special box


----------



## DJW GB

Just try and keep it clean and not let it dry out. They are not particularly good quality leather.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## legendofkane

Since the quality of leather isn't that great is the reason that I was asking. But I also believe it's a strap that should be shown oh, I just now need to look for the watch to go with it


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 350607


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie K-35 350617


----------



## Rista




----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 350645


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 350623


----------



## snowman40

After being very pleased with the 030935 I bought from Kommandirskie.com, I decided to buy one of the GMTs (650539) from them as well (At a meagre £45 delivered, it's a bit of a no brainer).

The bracelet was, as predicted, horrible, so I put it straight on a strap I had lying around and it looks pretty good I thought.










The 030935 had been about +10s/d out of the box, but with a bit of tweaking I got it down to +4s/d, which I was very pleased with, so I just put the 650539 on the timegrapher to see how much work it needed.

This was the result!










Needless to say, I'm not opening it up! 

Agricultural, maybe, but certainly not inherently inaccurate!

I hated the Scuba Dude Amphibias I had and happily moved them on, but I'm a 100% convert to the Kommadirski Divers!

M


----------



## Ligavesh

Has anyone got experience with the Komandirskie K-34 480? How's the lume? On komandirskie they say it's got Superluminova on hands and indices, but on meranom they say - when asked - it's not Superluminova... Maybe they've changed it recently? Would kinda doubt that to be honest.










edit: chistopolcity also says Superluminova


----------



## Rista




----------



## Alfajuj

All original Chistopol 2214 with hacking, dates to about the late 1960's


----------



## stevarad

Ligavesh said:


> Has anyone got experience with the Komandirskie K-34 480? How's the lume? On komandirskie they say it's got Superluminova on hands and indices, but on meranom they say - when asked - it's not Superluminova... Maybe they've changed it recently? Would kinda doubt that to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: chistopolcity also says Superluminova


Buy it. excellent watch. I have blue one.


----------



## stevarad

here is lume.


----------



## Alfajuj

"Twin bars at six" Chistopol Komandirskie with hacking 2214 movement. Love the wide font date numbers.


----------



## mpt

Full brass komandirski 431783


----------



## Alfajuj

An old Soviet Chistopol 441.175 with hacking 2214 movement.


----------



## TestrunRonnie

Commandor:


----------



## listorene12

I l


bearwithwatch said:


> Vostok Komandirskie K-35 350617


I love the dial on this one I recently missed out one which had a sapphire crystal installed


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

TestrunRonnie said:


> Commandor:
> View attachment 15611846


Looks like a 'special' dial - wondering if it was an award for marksmanship?


----------



## TestrunRonnie

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Looks like a 'special' dial - wondering if it was an award for marksmanship?


Don't know, but even by Russian standards, the dial and star-shaped bezel make for really OTT watch.


----------



## palletwheel

Just acquired NOS 341200 from 1990. However, the bezel and seconds hand is different from what's in the 1990 catalog. @mroatman has a 341201 with the same bezel as mine however the seconds hand does match the 1990 catalog entry. Given the matching serial number I have on my passport, it would appear my watch is right, but comments from the experts in the house would be most welcome.






Komandirskie | Watches of the USSR


Explore Soviet Watches: Komandirskie, Командирские, Watch, Часы, USSR, СССР




mroatman.wixsite.com


----------



## Avidfan

Your watch looks to be a nice example of a 341200 with it's correct matching passport  the bezel is just one of the 3 "comb" bezels that can be found on the Komandirskie of the time, and later examples will have the "dot-dash" type of bezel and all are just production variants IMHO as are the various seconds hands that can be found...

Here's the other catalogue image of a 341200 from around 1990 with another bezel variant...


----------



## palletwheel

Avidfan said:


> Your watch looks to be a nice example of a 341200 with it's correct matching passport  the bezel is just one of the 3 "comb" bezels that can be found on the Komandirskie of the time, and later examples will have the "dot-dash" type of bezel and all are just production variants IMHO as are the various seconds hands that can be found...
> 
> Here's the other catalogue image of a 341200 from around 1990 with another bezel variant...
> 
> View attachment 15625792


Thanks for the insight. To follow up, is it the case that all the production variants can ultimately be found in a catalog? If some are missing, then does the deduction of what's correct ultimately rely on having these uncataloged watches being documented by having examples with their proper box and papers? The question for me is to learn how to know good from bad if you don't have an exact catalog match.


----------



## Avidfan

palletwheel said:


> Thanks for the insight. To follow up, is it the case that all the production variants can ultimately be found in a catalog? If some are missing, then does the deduction of what's correct ultimately rely on having these uncataloged watches being documented by having examples with their proper box and papers? The question for me is to learn how to know good from bad if you don't have an exact catalog match.


The problem is that many production variants can't be found in catalogues, AFAIK for the 341200 there are only 2 catalogue images both from around 1990 so you then have to look at the online collections of Soviet watches to see what combination of parts is generally accepted by other collectors as being correct. the variants on Komandirskie from the late 1980's to early 1990's for instance are usually limited to the bezel, seconds hand and caseback.

As for box and papers, well anyone can put a watch in the correct box, and papers if they've had the serial number filled out only have to match the number stamped on the caseback and of course be for the correct model number, they don't prevent anyone from swapping parts around, so you need to examine all aspects of the watch to make sure that it correct and of course if you're unsure ask on the Q & A on this forum for the opinions of other collectors...


----------



## palletwheel

Avidfan said:


> The problem is that many production variants can't be found in catalogues, AFAIK for the 341200 there are only 2 catalogue images both from around 1990 so you then have to look at the online collections of Soviet watches to see what combination of parts is generally accepted by other collectors as being correct. the variants on Komandirskie from the late 1980's to early 1990's for instance are usually limited to the bezel, seconds hand and caseback.
> 
> As for box and papers, well anyone can put a watch in the correct box, and papers if they've had the serial number filled out only have to match the number stamped on the caseback and of course be for the correct model number, they don't prevent anyone from swapping parts around, so you need to examine all aspects of the watch to make sure that it correct and of course if you're unsure ask on the Q & A on this forum for the opinions of other collectors...


One further question if I may. What is the general history behind these uncataloged production variants? Typically in other countries each small change would be reflected in a change in reference number, but not here. So what's the story behind that?


----------



## Avidfan

palletwheel said:


> One further question if I may. What is the general history behind these uncataloged production variants? Typically in other countries each small change would be reflected in a change in reference number, but not here. So what's the story behind that?


These watches were made over several years so the watches changed as production techniques were updated, they all kept the same model reference number but a 34 cased Komandirskie from 1991 will be a very different watch to that made in 1987 even though they have the same model number...


----------



## palletwheel

Avidfan said:


> These watches were made over several years so the watches changed as production techniques were updated, they all kept the same model reference number but a 34 cased Komandirskie from 1991 will be a very different watch to that made in 1987 even though they have the same model number...


I'm really curious, why did the factory keep the same reference number for what is in effect a different watch? That's definitely a unique practice relative to the rest of the industry.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

palletwheel said:


> I'm really curious, why did the factory keep the same reference number for what is in effect a different watch? That's definitely a unique practice relative to the rest of the industry.


Depends on how you look at it, I think.
The 'reference number' of a watch gives just the case and dial types, as time goes by, small changes creep in, whether they are intended or a result of different manufacturing process, which 'evolves' that model - a bit like the 'dot-dash' bezel, in the years that's been going, it's gone from being chrome plated brass to stainless steel, but I don't think that the bezel types are referred to in the model reference.
I just like how the 'heritage' of a model can go back decades, rather than just a year or so.


----------



## Avidfan

palletwheel said:


> I'm really curious, why did the factory keep the same reference number for what is in effect a different watch? That's definitely a unique practice relative to the rest of the industry.


Vostok are a unique company relative to the rest of the industry


----------



## Avidfan

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Depends on how you look at it, I think.
> The 'reference number' of a watch gives just the case and dial types, as time goes by, small changes creep in, whether they are intended or a result of different manufacturing process, which 'evolves' that model - a bit like the 'dot-dash' bezel, in the years that's been going, it's gone from being chrome plated brass to stainless steel, but I don't think that the bezel types are referred to in the model reference.
> I just like how the 'heritage' of a model can go back decades, rather than just a year or so.


Each bezel has it's own code although they weren't put in the catalogues in the Soviet era or on the passports, the common "dot-dash" has the code 42 for instance, the 2001 Vostok catalogue is a good source for bezel codes where they are the last two numbers of each watch model reference number...


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Learnt something today, thanks


----------



## palletwheel

Many thanks guys for the education!


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## Alfajuj

palletwheel said:


> Just acquired NOS 341200 from 1990. However, the bezel and seconds hand is different from what's in the 1990 catalog. @mroatman has a 341201 with the same bezel as mine however the seconds hand does match the 1990 catalog entry. Given the matching serial number I have on my passport, it would appear my watch is right, but comments from the experts in the house would be most welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Komandirskie | Watches of the USSR
> 
> 
> Explore Soviet Watches: Komandirskie, Командирские, Watch, Часы, USSR, СССР
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mroatman.wixsite.com


Also note that the CO is labeled "сделано в ссср" rather than "заказ мо ссср" on the dial, so I would think that this would be a civillian model. I think most of these are with the latter CO label.


----------



## Alfajuj

Early Chistopol model with hacking 2214. And the star is still red!


----------



## listorene12

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 15629858


This one has a fantastic dial it looks great!


----------



## Miggyd87

listorene12 said:


> This one has a fantastic dial it looks great!


Thanks!
It's a Vostok Komandirskie 350515, incase you wanna pick one up for yourself.

On a BluShark NATO


----------



## Ligavesh

Anyone has a link to the site with the guide for the original Komandirskie versions (the old 22xx ones)? I forgot to bookmark it.


----------



## Alfajuj

Ligavesh said:


> Anyone has a link to the site with the guide for the original Komandirskie versions (the old 22xx ones)? I forgot to bookmark it.


Early Generation Komandirskie's
You mean this one? If not, I'd like to know about it too.


----------



## Tekkamaki

Just Arrived, thinking about a smooth bezel for this one. Bracelet is not bad. 030935


----------



## Ligavesh

Alfajuj said:


> Early Generation Komandirskie's
> You mean this one? If not, I'd like to know about it too.


I think that was the one, but I may be wrong, maybe there was another site - if I find something I'll report here


----------



## haha

Tekkamaki said:


> Just Arrived, thinking about a smooth bezel for this one. Bracelet is not bad. 030935
> View attachment 15653621


Here's to help you decide (your bracelet seems a little off on the bottom right lug)


----------



## Alfajuj

haha said:


> Here's to help you decide (your bracelet seems a little off on the bottom right lug)
> View attachment 15654982


How is the 030 case different from the 020 case? It looks very similar in shape to me.


----------



## haha

Alfajuj said:


> How is the 030 case different from the 020 case? It looks very similar in shape to me.


I think it's the same.


----------



## Ligavesh

Alfajuj said:


> How is the 030 case different from the 020 case? It looks very similar in shape to me.


I think the 030 have a small indentation (or cutoff) for the crown, whereas 020 don't - could be wrong though.


----------



## jimzilla

Komanderskie automatic with a hand swap and a old school dial.


----------



## jimzilla

A rare and illusive Komanderskie 33 case.


----------



## RAJJP

I am in the market for a nice Swiss made watch (don't have any in my small collection). Always liked the look of a Glycine Airman ... tried one today ... nice ... but is it a watch that's about 1800 euros more fun than:










I don't believe it is.


----------



## Ligavesh

jimzilla said:


> A rare and illusive Komanderskie 33 case.


One of my favorites:









Didn't know the case was rare though, I should put a more expensive strap on it in that case


----------



## jimzilla

The ruffled dial face is rare not so much the case, very nice comrade.


----------



## Alfajuj




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Ligavesh said:


> One of my favorites:
> View attachment 15658073
> 
> 
> Didn't know the case was rare though, I should put a more expensive strap on it in that case


 I have one of those, black dial with the TiN (Titanium Nitride) gold coating. Cool lookin.


----------



## jimzilla

oldie but a goodie.


----------



## jimzilla

Gold tank


----------



## Arkenik

Komandirskie 030936 on black ZULU with custom 720 universal PVD bezel from meranom


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## jimzilla

Another Old School Mod, If you look closely at the last picture you can see where Vostok put a sticker over 31 Jewels to make it 17 Jewels.


----------



## jimzilla

And Yet another ...............
In case your wondering why all the posts I am going through all my Komanderskie's and getting them sorted out.


----------



## neatlittlefellow

I have a few...


----------



## jimzilla

Hello comrades,posting my latest "GODZILLA MOD" ..... regards, James.


----------



## jimzilla

Radio room mod


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
Jim 'god'zilla,

I always enjoy your 'Dirskies. You do some great work.

You are the king of modding the Kommanders.


----------



## jimzilla

That means a lot coming from you Matt, thank you sir.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

neatlittlefellow said:


> I have a few...


You have an excellent collection.

I also have that black helicopter dial. I was wondering when someone would post a photo of one of these.
They seem rather rare.

Your collection shows how good those 'Dot' bezels are. They are narrow and fairly plain so their minimalism allows each dial to catch your attention - they don't compete with the dial.

Now we know where all the 2 O'Clock crown models have gone.!


----------



## jimzilla

Komanderskie 33 case Mod


----------



## Alfajuj

This particular model is my favorite contemporary Komandirskie. It pays respect to earlier models and has the plain red star, rather than the chevrons, and the red date indicator also.


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## Alice007

Odesláno z mého MIX 2S pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

I did an odd little mod today. It actually wears nicely.
I havent a clue as to what case it is, has a mineral crystal.


----------



## thewatchadude

I'd say it's a Troika case.


----------



## jimzilla

thewatchadude said:


> I'd say it's a Troika case.


Thank you for commenting watchdude, Is this a Komanderskie product or something more like a Cardi Vostok?


----------



## thewatchadude

Not sure exctly but I think it's a series on its own, from 2000s-2010s. Caqes are specific and they don't seem to use the usual WR system for the glass. I have one that I got very dirty and I finished ruining the front gasket when I cleaned it up. Surprisingly I saw Komandirskie has new cases for sale.

My Troika


----------



## jimzilla

Vintage Komanderskie Mod


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## jimzilla

Wow* GMTtwotone That really pops, very simplistic and clean!.*


----------



## palletwheel

Hi Folks, is this a correct 341248? Different seconds hand, bezel, no bracelet, but it comes with a passport with the correct serial number.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Ok I finally have them all running.
My collection of 341200 models.

I bought #3 (blue strap) back in 1993 in Anchorage AK. Noticed it was CCCP and that the CCCP had just fallen. I swapped in a new movement and hands a few years ago. The other 3 came in a watch lat and all are now running well.

Of the dials #1 (brown strap) and #4 (black suede) have the nicest dials, with #1 being pristine and like new. #2 has seen a tough life and is beautifully crazed and cracked. #3 was mine and I wore it everywhere outdoors in Alaska for 3-4 years.

#2 I kept on the classic Russian bracelet, and wear it on the days I feel like torturing my wrist hairs... Pulling them out one by one. I have 2 other vintage Russian bracelets too, but they're classically cheap Russian. They even have proves of a few kopeks stamped into the metal!.

What am I gonna do with them? Well at least 2 are keepers for my 2 boys when they get old enough. Maybe all four. 2 for them to beat on and 2 to keep nice. I dunno. Well see.

Maybe some day they will be worth real money!

Thanks for letting me share! 
John

PS more at the end





  








Komandirskie Collection-blue-a1.jpg




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Apr 15, 2021












  








Komandirskie Collection-blue-a2.jpg




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Apr 15, 2021












  








Komandirskie Collection-blue-a3.jpg




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Apr 15, 2021












  








Komandirskie Collection-blue-a4.jpg




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Apr 15, 2021












  








Komandirskie Collection-blue-a5.jpg




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Apr 15, 2021












  








Komandirskie Collection-blue-b1.jpg




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Apr 15, 2021












  








Komandirskie Collection-blue-b2.jpg




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Apr 15, 2021












  








Komandirskie Collection-blue-b3.jpg




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Apr 15, 2021












  








Komandirskie Collection-blue-b4.jpg




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Apr 15, 2021












  








Komandirskie Collection-blue-b5.jpg




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Apr 15, 2021








SO I just spent 3 days getting #1 up and serviced. When I cleaned it the pallet jewel fell out. Not having replaced one before, but having the tools, I set out spending 2 evenings getting it right.
After putting it in backwards (strike 1), too far back (strike 2) and pulled out too far (strike 3) I FINALY got it right. 
Here's the timegrapher numbers... I think I did OK. _whew_


----------



## jimzilla

I had a little #33 Cased Komanderskie blue sub come in today and it cleaned up very nicely. I think it is a older model and runs good.


----------



## Rista




----------



## neatlittlefellow

Here's are some old Komandierskies


----------



## benton629

My first but certainly not last Komandirskie.


----------



## neatlittlefellow

Some more old Komandirskies


----------



## larand

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## [email protected]

What's the most sought-after Komandirskie? A particular dial? A 3AKA3 MO CCCP with box and papers?


----------



## mariomart

[email protected] said:


> What's the most sought-after Komandirskie? A particular dial? A 3AKA3 MO CCCP with box and papers?


This one is rather hard to find in good condition, unfortunately I don't have the passport.


----------



## [email protected]

mariomart said:


> This one is rather hard to find in good condition, unfortunately I don't have the passport.


I have a titanium-case Amphibia with that dial, with passport.


----------



## mariomart

[email protected] said:


> I have a titanium-case Amphibia with that dial, with passport.


As do I, but without the passport


----------



## [email protected]

Took a chance on this as my first Komandirskie. Does everything look in order?


----------



## Avidfan

[email protected] said:


> Took a chance on this as my first Komandirskie. Does everything look in order?
> 
> View attachment 15919484
> 
> 
> View attachment 15919488


A textbook example of a 341180 made in 1989, the passport is correct too


----------



## benton629

Komandirskie Classic 431783 with a bezel swap.


----------



## Marius_B




----------



## jimzilla

Komanderskie "SIDEWINDER" Mod

Komanderskie Vintage #53 Case
Tank Dial Face
Favinov Black W/Green lume Hand Set
2414 Movement W/Blued Screws
Exhibition Caseback - Sternkreuz 302/278
Boris Bezel - Old Style
China Lumed Bezel Insert
Black with Red Stitch "Godzilla Style" Watch Strap (made from godzilla's coin purse)

As some of you remember or most of you would like to forget I did another Sidewinder mod. Maybe I have eaten one too many peanut butter and radium sandwiches or possibly a chemical imbalance but I do like wearing them you occasionally get the strangest looks. Seriously thought who pays attention to anything these days.

A little note to those of you that want to fit a Boris Bezel to a 53 case, you have to bevel the back of the winding crown tube almost to the last thread it is a VERY VERY tight fit.
Best regards comrades, James.


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## Odessa200

Given today is June 22nd&#8230;..here is the early







Komandirskie


----------



## jimzilla

jimzilla said:


> Komanderskie "SIDEWINDER" Mod
> 
> Komanderskie Vintage #53 Case
> Tank Dial Face
> Favinov Black W/Green lume Hand Set
> 2414 Movement W/Blued Screws
> Exhibition Caseback - Sternkreuz 302/278
> Boris Bezel - Old Style
> China Lumed Bezel Insert
> Black with Red Stitch "Godzilla Style" Watch Strap (made from godzilla's coin purse)
> 
> As some of you remember or most of you would like to forget I did another Sidewinder mod. Maybe I have eaten one too many peanut butter and radium sandwiches or possibly a chemical imbalance but I do like wearing them you occasionally get the strangest looks. Seriously thought who pays attention to anything these days.
> 
> A little note to those of you that want to fit a Boris Bezel to a 53 case, you have to bevel the back of the winding crown tube almost to the last thread it is a VERY VERY tight fit.
> Best regards comrades, James.


I decided to unsidewinder the dial face, here is the current configuration of the watch along with the "Three Amigos"


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

My original with new mvmt and hands. Took her out today to build a roof for the well. I know the day's wrong. Aren't all of ours???

Got it on a new Dassari rally strap. Wears great.


----------



## jimzilla

KOMBOMB Dial Face - Vintage Komanderskie 33 Case.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

jimzilla said:


> I decided to unsidewinder the dial face, here is the current configuration of the watch along with the "Three Amigos"


Those straps are amazing with the watch. Great idea!


----------



## jimzilla

Hello AlaskaJohnboy I hope you are doing well. Yes I like the alligator leg straps as well and I agree they do go nice with the 53 Cased kom's. If you would like one of these straps I will include a link to the seller. He will make a custom length or width strap at no additional charge. The guy is a pleasure to work with and has very reasonable prices.

Unique Genuine Crocodile Alligator Leg Skin Leather Watch Strap Band 20mm/26mm | eBay


----------



## sci

The modern variant of this in K-02 case:











[email protected] said:


> Took a chance on this as my first Komandirskie. Does everything look in order?
> 
> View attachment 15919484
> 
> 
> View attachment 15919488


----------



## larand

Just arrived from Zenitar. Not going to wind and set it until tomorrow so I don't have to mess with the date.









Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## Odessa200

larand said:


> Just arrived from Zenitar. Not going to wind and set it until tomorrow so I don't have to mess with the date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: @vta_watch


but it is 5 pm or 5 am?


----------



## larand

Odessa200 said:


> but it is 5 pm or 5 am?


Unfortunately, it was 5 PM. 

Made it most of the day on the original strap, but just swapped it onto Vostok mesh.









Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Took my rare vintage gold dial out fishing. 
And my blue dial (with new hands and movement) out for a drive in the wildfire smoke.


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

24hr Dial......


----------



## benton629




----------



## steros

My first komandirskie of the 1980's/1990's komandirskie/amphibia family (I have older komandirskies) finally arrived today. Refnr 341055. Transitional period, post soviet bezel and caseback. I have also learned that the movement probably is post soviet era, judging by the design of the date numerals.


----------



## Grasshopperglock

Looky here the ugly yellow. Lol, she's picky. Really picky. First time out the box. Set the time. Screw down the crown, unscrew. Wind it a little bit. Thinking damn, I got a broke one. The second hand doesn't move. No good Russians.

Tap tap on the palm of my hand. The second hand jumped but no ticking. Tap tap gently again, come on girl, I know you got it. Pretty please... And there she goes. Second hand takes off. Now it runs like a clock'. A Russian clock.

Talk about a charming watch. I love it! No wonder people buy these things.


----------



## patunsorted

Yellow Komandirskie at the beach.


----------



## Fergfour

Got a couple anti-magnetic casebacks today.

















Decided to pop one on my my 24hr Kom:


----------



## cookiemonster94

This was my first Komandirskie and it really grew on me.
Arrived broken, had it serviced, some other small complications but it all worked out in the end.
The only flaw is the damaged dial. 
I'm torn between replacing/getting it restored and leaving it in it's scarred state since, it is a part of the watch's history.
From what I can see, only the top varnish layer has been damaged.


----------



## MasterOfGears

The 18mm lug width is a little too small for my taste. Decided to try out this bund, and really quite happy with the look. Might try a different color.

VOSTOK | Komandirskie 816398.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

cookiemonster94 said:


> This was my first Komandirskie and it really grew on me.
> Arrived broken, had it serviced, some other small complications but it all worked out in the end.
> The only flaw is the damaged dial.
> I'm torn between replacing/getting it restored and leaving it in it's scarred state since, it is a part of the watch's history.
> From what I can see, only the top varnish layer has been damaged.
> View attachment 16042933
> 
> View attachment 16042935


Don't replace it. These are tough dials to find. I have the blue and gold versions.


----------



## Grasshopperglock

Hand rubbed polish using jewelry paste and a piece of leather. Total time is currently an hour of polishing. Mimics years of rubbing against clothing without losing the original machining marks.

Bottle by NOS.


----------



## cookiemonster94

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Don't replace it. These are tough dials to find. I have the blue and gold versions.


Then I might just get the dial restored. The rest of the watch is in such good condition that it would be worth it for me.
I was looking for a replacement dial like this but to no avail.


----------



## steven.w49




----------



## Rimmed762

cookiemonster94 said:


> Then I might just get the dial restored. The rest of the watch is in such good condition that it would be worth it for me.
> I was looking for a replacement dial like this but to no avail.


Or keep it as it is? Dial restoration is always a bit of a hit and miss. And best restorers aren't cheap, may not even be affordable.

There is a modern version, 020707, available. For example from Meranom.

As much as I love Komandirskies. I tend to keep ones in good or in excellent shape as they are. Restoring and customization to ones that are below those. New modern analog costs about 70€. How much would be dial restoration? And how likely they would succeed?

But it is your watch and you are free to do whatever you want. I won't judge you for doing that. And I would love to see the results.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

cookiemonster94 said:


> Then I might just get the dial restored. The rest of the watch is in such good condition that it would be worth it for me.
> I was looking for a replacement dial like this but to no avail.


I don't think it is worth it to redial it. No one is gonna be able to replicate that late 80's Russian lacquer finish. Keep it as is, and put an eBay and Etsy and WUS search to look out for another... It may take a year but there's another nice dial out there somewhere. There are a few guys on Etsy with a LOT of old Soviet dials for sale. See what they can find!

In fact here-- #29 on this link.





This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com


----------



## cookiemonster94

I saw that, sadly, the dial is out of stock.
I'll keep it as is. It tells the time just right already.
Thanks for the effort though.


----------



## Grasshopperglock

Wrist shot of the Vostok on a DLC Boyer.


----------



## jimzilla

Grasshopperglock said:


> Hand rubbed polish using jewelry paste and a piece of leather. Total time is currently an hour of polishing. Mimics years of rubbing against clothing without losing the original machining marks.
> 
> Bottle by NOS.
> 
> View attachment 16044616


Jimzilla is very familiar with NOS comrade!


----------



## sci

Rimmed762 said:


> Or keep it as it is? Dial restoration is always a bit of a hit and miss. And best restorers aren't cheap, may not even be affordable.
> 
> There is a modern version, 020707, available. For example from Meranom.
> 
> As much as I love Komandirskies. I tend to keep ones in good or in excellent shape as they are. Restoring and customization to ones that are below those. New modern analog costs about 70€. How much would be dial restoration? And how likely they would succeed?
> 
> But it is your watch and you are free to do whatever you want. I won't judge you for doing that. And I would love to see the results.


I can echo this. Get a new one and keep the old guy in original state.


----------



## Rimmed762

sci said:


> I can echo this. Get a new one and keep the old guy in original state.
> View attachment 16056537


Just what I am about to do too. 😁👍


----------



## Grasshopperglock

The Boyer went on something else. The black metal contrast wouldn't settle on me. Something seemed off. Here's it on the blue nubuck. Both colors brighten each other.


----------



## DartzIRL

Newly arrived.



Bezel came from eBay. Guess I wasn't the first with the idea, but as a utility feature it just works. Unambiguous dual time-zones. Also fitted it with a leather strap off eBay as the stock one's to tight for my wrist. Added an anti-magnetic back for ****s and giggles and because I liked the antarctica motif.

As it is, it feels dense and solid - even if getting the bezel on took enough force that I scratched it. It's also incredibly quiet when running - compared to my Raketa, it takes effort to hear it tic.

For the money, it's hard to go wrong. It tells time, feels reasonably indestructable and reasonably repairable. As a thing, it feels honest and unpretentious. It's also dead quiet while running --- barely audible ticking while I can hear my Raketa even when it's on my desk a metre away.

EDIT:

Seemed to be running 40-seconds to a minute fast each day. Nudged the lever a little bit and got that down to 'less than a second and hour'. Doesn't take much if any adjustment to swing it wildly.

Nice piece of kit though. Easy to get the back off. The bits you need to access are 'Right There' and it has an immediate response.

Super Edit:



Have had a look in the back to tweek the speed. Currently I've got it running to around 5-seconds a day - which isn't bad at all.


----------



## Ligavesh

Finally found a watch to go with this strap - a 2234 ЗАКАЗ МО - though Komandirskie is not written on it, so I'm not sure it's a Komandirskie... but with a hacking 2234 it would have to be?



















If it's per chance a franken, then they've done a hell of a job with it, and I'd still gladly keep it.


----------



## Avidfan

Ligavesh said:


> Finally found a watch to go with this strap - a 2234 ЗАКАЗ МО - though Komandirskie is not written on it, so I'm not sure it's a Komandirskie... but with a hacking 2234 it would have to be?
> 
> View attachment 16081381
> 
> 
> View attachment 16081383
> 
> 
> If it's per chance a franken, then they've done a hell of a job with it, and I'd still gladly keep it.


Bear in mind a hacking 2234 movement is 18 jewels, but you can see what it says on the dial...


----------



## Ligavesh

Avidfan said:


> Bear in mind a hacking 2234 movement is 18 jewels, but you can see what it says on the dial...


Oh yeah, didn't think of that. Well I like the watch anyway, honestly I didn't expect it to hack... maybe the movement was replaced? Has anyone seen this dial? Seems too well made for a franken - or is jt just a very well made franken? Or just a mish mash of (legit) parts?


----------



## larand

Ligavesh said:


> Oh yeah, didn't think of that. Well I like the watch anyway, honestly I didn't expect it to hack... maybe the movement was replaced? Has anyone seen this dial? Seems too well made for a franken - or is jt just a very well made franken? Or just a mish mash of (legit) parts?


If that's a franken, I don't care. It looks great. 

Oh, and here's what I'm wearing today.










Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## Ligavesh

larand said:


> If that's a franken, I don't care. It looks great.
> 
> Oh, and here's what I'm wearing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: @vta_watch


Thanks. I'm leaning towards 'mish mash' of parts. Btw, it's definitely a 2234 inside, not some Chinese movement like I feared:


----------



## Grasshopperglock

Hmm. Looking up the yellow I bought with thoughts of getting another. Following the link from where I purchased it. It's gone. Replaced by a 24hour version. I know the yellow isn't rare but now most listings are on eBay. I guess I'm glad I got when I did. Maybe the Russian banana wasn't that popular or was super popular(?). I mean, come on...who buys a yellow watch besides a couple guys on here?


----------



## munizfire

Grasshopperglock said:


> Hmm. Looking up the yellow I bought with thoughts of getting another. Following the link from where I purchased it. It's gone. Replaced by a 24hour version. I know the yellow isn't rare but now most listings are on eBay. I guess I'm glad I got when I did. Maybe the Russian banana wasn't that popular or was super popular(?). I mean, come on...who buys a yellow watch besides a couple guys on here?


I bought a similar banana. Wanna know why? Because I drive a banana. [Picture was taken literally seconds after taking the watch out of the box. It's been sized accordingly after that photo, haha]


----------



## munizfire

Also, bonus Macro shot of a partial Komandirskie dial









I genuinely do not know if that thing/line in the upper half of the 6 is a hair or not. Wouldn't surprise me; I wasn't amazed by the quality/feel of the watch, but I still love it


----------



## jimzilla

munizfire said:


> I bought a similar banana. Wanna know why? Because I drive a banana. [Picture was taken literally seconds after taking the watch out of the box. It's been sized accordingly after that photo, haha]


Hello MUSTANG brother!!!


----------



## munizfire

jimzilla said:


> Hello MUSTANG brother!!!
> View attachment 16122332


----------



## randocheapwatchperson

Komandirskie 650537 back from warranty repair good as new after some months (Meranom be praised) on the new mesh band with detachable buckle picked up during its absence


----------



## Rista




----------



## jimzilla

53 Cased Mod


----------



## slava

amstel78 said:


> Here's one I'm wearing that's been beat to hell. The action is a bit wonky, sometimes speeding up or slowing down for no good reason at all. I recently lubricated it and adjusted it with my chronograph and it's still wonky. Despite it's flaws, I still wear it most of the time. It's been to about 7 different countries in the past year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


Beautiful strap. Perfect for this watch


----------



## amstel78

slava said:


> Beautiful strap. Perfect for this watch


Thanks. Unfortunately, the action died last year. Opened it and a few gears had stripped. Not sure how that happened. I do miss it though. 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

33 VINTAGE CASED KOMANDERSKIE MOD

Favinov under the Crystal with BGW9 Lume on Hand Set and Dial Face.
Exhibition Caseback - Sternkreuz 302/278.
Boris Bezel - Old Style.
China Lumed Bezel Insert in BGW9.
Boctok strap with white stitching.


----------



## jimzilla

For what's it worth I did a bezel swap on one of my previous mods as the insert was too blue and did not seem to match.
So I did another Boris bezel with a flat insert, see the pic's. The end result is a little deceiving as the new insert matches better than the pictures shows.


----------



## jimzilla

This is the same watch that I had to clearance the crown tube to fit a Boris bezel on a 53cased Komanderskie












I do not know if I had mentioned it before but the clearance it so close you can actually lock the bezel down with the crown
which is an added benefit, best regards James.


Here is the link








Dr.Seikostain/OSC Bezel vs Boris Bezel


Good day, I'm looking for a replacement bezel for my Amphibia 090. I want something as wide as possible and leaning towards the OSC Bezel but am worried about the height. The Boris Bezel is lower but it's a universal which I'm not sure I'm into. Can you give me your thoughts?




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Rista




----------



## jimzilla

Very cool Rista I like how the dial has a step in it .....


----------



## ronnypudding

Today








Regards
Joe


----------



## jimzilla

One of my Komanderskie's before and after lume pip repair


----------



## jimzilla

Box Queen.


----------



## jimzilla

33 Cased Blue sub


----------



## jimzilla

An older mod, Derskie auto winder.


----------



## jimzilla

Another 33 Cased Mod.


----------



## PDAdict

jimzilla said:


> Another 33 Cased Mod.
> View attachment 16279494
> View attachment 16279495
> View attachment 16279496


How do you put that dial in that box. Do you cut out the pins and hold it on top of the machine?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

Yes, you have to cut the dial pins and use dial dots to affix the dial to the movement. It Is not hard to do It just takes a little practice to place the dial dots in the right area's.


----------



## jimzilla

I like using dial dots better than a glue as it is less sloppy. I havent ever had any problems with the dial dots.


----------



## PDAdict

Here











Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

Another Box Queen


----------



## jimzilla

Am I the only one posting here???


----------



## DJW GB

Just for you jimzilla 










Billy super duper.


----------



## Utva_56

with blue Vostok leather strap.


----------



## jimzilla

The.... *RUSSIAN GODZILLA MOD*


----------



## jimzilla

PDAdict said:


> Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


I really like that brass mod ....


----------



## PDAdict

jimzilla said:


> I really like that brass mod ....


Thanks bro  


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## munizfire




----------



## jimzilla

Box Queen


----------



## jimzilla

Another Box Queen


----------



## rikala

Yes, it's a Vostok. Quite unusual.


----------



## jimzilla

box queen


----------



## DJW GB

Today..










Billy super duper.


----------



## jimzilla

Old Mod, back in my SIDEWINDER days.


----------



## garpie

New case back for my 'dirskie. Love it.


----------



## DJW GB

Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## jimzilla

garpie said:


> New case back for my 'dirskie. Love it.
> 
> View attachment 16317594
> 
> View attachment 16317605


Where did you get the case back garpie? very cool!!!


----------



## jimzilla

Yet Another Box Queen.


----------



## garpie

jimzilla said:


> Where did you get the case back garpie? very cool!!!


Here:








VOSTOK case back


Original solid stainless steel and glass case backs for VOSTOK AMPHIBIA and KOMANDIRSKIE watches




www.vostok-watches24.com


----------



## jimzilla

Thank you so much garpie....... MERRY CHRISTMAS comrade!


----------



## jimzilla

Take your pic.
And please notice the very classy STICKER that says 17 jewels


----------



## caribiner23

Just arrived today, my very first Komandirskie!


----------



## Kotsov

jimzilla said:


> Take your pic.
> And please notice the very classy STICKER that says 17 jewels
> 
> 
> 
> If you peel off the sticker the other 14 jewels might come back?


----------



## jimzilla

Old Komanderskie


----------



## ck13

Surprise in the mailbox today. Quick strap change and off for an afternoon hike.









Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark




----------



## Racer-X

K-34 with Vostok 2426 movement


----------



## jimzilla

Old School


----------



## jimzilla

The Classic Tank


----------



## jimzilla

Classic China "BOOTLEG" Tank


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

jimzilla said:


> Take your pic.
> And please notice the very classy STICKER that says 17 jewels
> 
> View attachment 16322233
> View attachment 16322234


Roscosmos, we have a problem....

Or is it just me who sees the dial turning.

I dot mind the right-handed initial view for those of us who wear a desert watch.
but then i changed. 

HUH???


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Roscosmos, we have a problem....
> 
> Or is it just me who sees the dial turning.
> 
> I dot mind the right-handed initial view for those of us who wear a desert watch.
> but then i changed.
> 
> HUH???


The date wheel font appears very different in the two photos... ...I'd just assumed they are two different watches; especially with @jimzilla 's "take your pick" comment.


----------



## jimzilla

It is the same watch, there is only one. It does look like a different date wheel, I did that mod 3 or 4 years ago
I honestly do not remember..... sharp eye!


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## jimzilla

I still think I am the only one posting here....


----------



## Victorv

Don't let our comrade Jim alone


----------



## mariomart

Here ya go James 🤪


----------



## jimzilla

It has been a while so I got off my A** and did a Mod.

33 Cased Mod....

2414 Movement W/Blued Screws And Date Function Disabled
Favinov Under The Gass
Sternkreuz 302/278 Crystal For Case Back
Toothed Stainless Bezel From Poland
Green Lumed Insert From China
Genuine $2.00 Rat Leather Watch strap from China.

Kind of wish I had a gloss black black bezel but I may change it out in the future.
Had a last minute change with the hand set as I liked the hypo's better, but it is what is, James.


----------



## Deity42

I'm here for you.


----------



## jimzilla

Thank you guy's........ It gives jimzilla a tingling in the old kiwi's when you show your camaraderie ...


----------



## Kotsov

jimzilla said:


> It has been a while so I got off my A** and did a Mod.
> 
> 33 Cased Mod....
> 
> 2414 Movement W/Blued Screws And Date Function Disabled
> Favinov Under The Gass
> Sternkreuz 302/278 Crystal For Case Back
> Toothed Stainless Bezel From Poland
> Green Lumed Insert From China
> Genuine $2.00 Rat Leather Watch strap from China.
> 
> Kind of wish I had a gloss black black bezel but I may change it out in the future.
> Had a last minute change with the hand set as I liked the hypo's better, but it is what is, James.
> View attachment 16343177
> View attachment 16343178
> View attachment 16343179
> View attachment 16343180
> View attachment 16343181
> View attachment 16343182



But it says Ampibia...


----------



## PDAdict

Hello










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

G'Day @jimzilla


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## Sturmansk

Russian Navy flag in star-shaped case


----------



## Utva_56

From the kiwi land.


----------



## jimzilla

N.O.S. Star


----------



## Kotsov

jimzilla said:


> N.O.S. Star
> 
> View attachment 16348164


Please don't mod it


----------



## jimzilla

No, believe it or not Kotsov I have a few dozen or so full set "Box Queens" 
that are unmolested by me, but I must admit I have had evil thoughts form time to time...... 😈


----------



## caribiner23

Komandirskie on a BluShark black canvas strap.


----------



## Sturmansk

Red star outline with five vessels


----------



## jimzilla

Box Queen


----------



## Kotsov

jimzilla said:


> Box Queen
> 
> View attachment 16350344


DON'T!


----------



## jimzilla

2416 Komanderskie Mod


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## Sturmansk

Black dial KGB


----------



## jimzilla

Inverted 53 Cased Komanderskie.
By turning the bezel CW or CCW you can go into the future or into the past......


----------



## LargeCrab

Komandirskie for a day of skiing. Just got a tan NATO for it too.


----------



## rikala

Old school 2214. Serviced yesterday 😃


----------



## ido23131

Serviced this one myself... pretty proud of it though it doesn't get enough wrist time


----------



## jimzilla

33 Cased Komanderskie Mod with exhibition back.


----------



## Sturmansk

Ship with flag in star case. "Audampoc"?


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Sturmansk said:


> Ship with flag in star case. "Audampoc"?
> 
> View attachment 16364635


Albatross?


----------



## Sturmansk

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Albatross?


Thank you, that's correct! Just compared with my 3133 Albatross chronograph. I feel virtually illiterate when it comes to Cyrillic letters.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Sturmansk said:


> Thank you, that's correct! Just compared with my 3133 Albatross chronograph. I feel virtually illiterate when it comes to Cyrillic letters.


No worries; I had to DuckDuckGo to find it; Google Translate thought it was Cambodian or some other unlikely language!


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## jimzilla

A gaggle of Komanderskies after relume to repair damaged dial dots.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

newly arrived from Mother Russia








I wore this just long enough this morning to realise I have to change the strap. I can live with the cheap Russian leather but it's too short so not enough tail on the strap to inspire confidence that it'll stay in the keeper. I'll try it on a Vostok mesh bracelet later as I don't think I've got any 18mm leather straps that will suit.


----------



## Miles_Wilson

Just plain fun to wear.


----------



## OogieBoogie

This afternoon's wear:


----------



## jimzilla

Miles_Wilson said:


> Just plain fun to wear.


I like the color combo, very nice comrade Miles_Wilson


----------



## Miles_Wilson

jimzilla said:


> I like the color combo, very nice comrade Miles_Wilson


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## jimzilla




----------



## Deity42

Can anyone help me with the Cyrillic on this dial? It's proven very hard to figure out with google.

It came in a lot with some Dnepr-Vostoks, so I wonder if it's Ukrainian.

It is missing the tension ring, so I am going to try to install an Amphibia crystal with a ring today or tomorrow. First time I'm going to do this, hope it goes okay.


----------



## Miles_Wilson

jimzilla said:


> I like the color combo, very nice comrade Miles_Wilson


Forgot to mention, I would call this my "Chara Sands" colourway.


----------



## Caledonia

Deity42 said:


> Can anyone help me with the Cyrillic on this dial? It's proven very hard to figure out with google.
> 
> It came in a lot with some Dnepr-Vostoks, so I wonder if it's Ukrainian.
> 
> It is missing the tension ring, so I am going to try to install an Amphibia crystal with a ring today or tomorrow. First time I'm going to do this, hope it goes okay.
> View attachment 16375983


Cossack or Cavalry?


----------



## jimzilla

Deity42 the Fibia tention ring will not fit the Komanderskies. Kom's are smaller diameter comrade.


----------



## Deity42

Caledonia said:


> Cossack or Cavalry?


That's the closest I got! I need/want to learn more about cossacks and how they relate to modern (or at least early 90's) Russian iconography. I assume "cossack" has a distinct connotation apart from what westerners consider "cavalry." At the end, what is the dial depicting/celebrating?


jimzilla said:


> Deity42 the Fibia tention ring will not fit the Komanderskies. Kom's are smaller diameter comrade.


As I understood it, you can't get old Kom crystals w/tension rings like this anymore, and the new Kom crystals do not use tension rings. But, you can use an Amphibia crystal and tension ring, the crystal will just be thicker/sit higher than usual. All that said, I thought all of the diameters were the same.

Glad you said something before I started. What crystal do I need with a ring? As it is I can see a gap around the dial, and I really, really like this case and dial.


----------



## Caledonia

Deity42 said:


> That's the closest I got! I need/want to learn more about cossacks and how they relate to modern (or at least early 90's) Russian iconography. I assume "cossack" has a distinct connotation apart from what westerners consider "cavalry." At the end, what is the dial depicting/celebrating?
> 
> As I understood it, you can't get old Kom crystals w/tension rings like this anymore, and the new Kom crystals do not use tension rings. But, you can use an Amphibia crystal and tension ring, the crystal will just be thicker/sit higher than usual. All that said, I thought all of the diameters were the same.
> 
> Glad you said something before I started. What crystal do I need with a ring? As it is I can see a gap around the dial, and I really, really like this case and dial.


Cossacks would certainly be 'celebrated' on a watch dial, they contributed greatly to conflicts involving Russia in the 18th, 19th & 20th Centuries.
I mean, you can pick up Russian watches with dials celebrating banks, churches, power stations etc.
The Cossacks originate from an area north of the Black Sea.
Cossack means 'free man' / 'adventurer'
The guy on horseback on your watch looks like he's in WWI uniform.


----------



## Odessa200

Deity42 said:


> Can anyone help me with the Cyrillic on this dial? It's proven very hard to figure out with google.
> 
> It came in a lot with some Dnepr-Vostoks, so I wonder if it's Ukrainian.
> 
> It is missing the tension ring, so I am going to try to install an Amphibia crystal with a ring today or tomorrow. First time I'm going to do this, hope it goes okay.
> View attachment 16375983


Esaulskiy (similar to Komandirskiy) means these are the watches for Esauls.


*Esaul*
(from the Turkish _iasaul_, “head,” “chief”), a post and rank in prerevolutionary Russia in the cossack hosts after 1576. There were _esaul_ generals and field, regimental, artillery, _sotnia, stanitsa_, and host _esauly_. From 1798 to 1800 the rank of _esaul_ was made equivalent to the rank of cavalry captain (_rotmistr_).

Here you can watch a popular Russian singer singing a song called ‘Esaul’ with the cossacks chorus 






when this guy was younger, and less pompous, his songs were much better. Including this song. Now he is just milking it so I do not find this particular performance good


----------



## Deity42

Odessa200 said:


> Esaulskiy (similar to Komandirskiy) means these are the watches for Esauls.
> 
> 
> *Esaul*
> (from the Turkish _iasaul_, “head,” “chief”), a post and rank in prerevolutionary Russia in the cossack hosts after 1576. There were _esaul_ generals and field, regimental, artillery, _sotnia, stanitsa_, and host _esauly_. From 1798 to 1800 the rank of _esaul_ was made equivalent to the rank of cavalry captain (_rotmistr_).
> 
> Here you can watch a popular Russian singer singing a song called ‘Esaul’ with the cossacks chorus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when this guy was younger, and less pompous, his songs were much better. Including this song. Now he is just milking it so I do not find this particular performance good


This is fantastic! I had found Esaulskiy but didn't think to look up Esaul, you connected all my dots .

I would agree that performance is not great, but it is still neat to hear.

Thank you and Caledonia!


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## Caledonia




----------



## jimzilla




----------



## jimzilla




----------



## Kotsov

Odessa200 said:


> Esaulskiy (similar to Komandirskiy) means these are the watches for Esauls.
> 
> 
> *Esaul*
> (from the Turkish _iasaul_, “head,” “chief”), a post and rank in prerevolutionary Russia in the cossack hosts after 1576. There were _esaul_ generals and field, regimental, artillery, _sotnia, stanitsa_, and host _esauly_. From 1798 to 1800 the rank of _esaul_ was made equivalent to the rank of cavalry captain (_rotmistr_).
> 
> Here you can watch a popular Russian singer singing a song called ‘Esaul’ with the cossacks chorus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when this guy was younger, and less pompous, his songs were much better. Including this song. Now he is just milking it so I do not find this particular performance good


What are the tube like items in the top pockets of the singers costumes?


----------



## jimzilla

Kotsov said:


> What are the tube like items in the top pockets of the singers costumes?


Would I ever like to make a smart a** comment right about now...


----------



## rikala

Vostok Zilant






Zilant - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## jimzilla

Wow rikala that is so cool I haven't ever seen one of those!!!...  nice find.


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## rikala

jimzilla said:


> Wow rikala that is so cool I haven't ever seen one of those!!!...  nice find.


Yeah, thanks! Another user on another forum talked about this dial, and about a week later I accidently found on from a seller I know. Kinda like it myself as well, so that's why I'am sharing it with you guys!
I think it's quite rare.


----------



## jimzilla

So that is a Russian Dragon im guessing?
You know all the hr's I have spent looking at Russian watches and had never seen anything like that.
You would think at some point I would have seen one, anyway very interesting watch, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jimzilla

Box Queen


----------



## jimzilla

Kotsov said:


> What are the tube like items in the top pockets of the singers costumes?


So did you ever find out what the silver tubes are?


----------



## Kotsov

jimzilla said:


> So did you ever find out what the silver tubes are?


No-one replied?


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Avidfan

jimzilla said:


> So did you ever find out what the silver tubes are?





Kotsov said:


> No-one replied?


Here you are guys, everything you ever wanted to know about gazyrs


----------



## Deity42

Kotsov said:


> No-one replied?


Did a little research, they appear to be gazyr, or blackpowder rifle cartridges.








Gazyr - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




Edit: Avidfan beat me to it with a nice article.


----------



## larand

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## jimzilla

Kotsov said:


> No-one replied?


I did some research for you Kotsov because I was intrigued as well my friend.
If the google translator is correct they are....... "Exploding Suppositories"
A lot of people think they are gazyrs but they are not. The Russian military had there own disguised as gazyrs.
They were mainly used in the "Cold War Era" by spies and upper level espionage personal and Elite fighting units.
They were trained to implant these remotely detonated units into the victims without them knowing
(it takes a steady hand  ) .... and then.... KA - BA - BLAMMY sometimes the victim and 2 or 3 other people would be taken out all at the same time. That was in the cold war era, in modern times they are only for decoration.


----------



## Deity42

jimzilla said:


> I did some research for you Kotsov because I was intrigued as well my friend.
> If the google translator is correct they are....... "Exploding Suppositories"
> A lot of people think they are gazyrs but they are not. The Russian military had there own disguised as gazyrs.
> They were mainly used in the "Cold War Era" by spies and upper level espionage personal and Elite fighting units.
> They were trained to implant these remotely detonated units into the victims without them knowing
> (it takes a steady hand  ) .... and then.... KA - BA - BLAMMY sometimes the victim and 2 or 3 other people would be taken out all at the same time. That was in the cold war era, in modern times they are only for decoration.


Ah yes, I stand corrected. I believe the Imperial Navy took inspiration from these, for use against Rebel Scum.


----------



## Kotsov

Interesting. I've seen paper black powder cartridges with the lead ball, or bullet, at the end. I'm not sure I'd want to keep them on my chest though.


----------



## jimzilla

I shoot flintlock pistols and keep the powder charge rolled up in paper, tear off the end and drop it down the barrel
then drop the ball in and tamp down, so I can relate to that.


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## Utva_56

Brass komandirskie-blue submarine. Plexi-crystal need attention.


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## Utva_56

Hi Jim,
how many duplicates?.


----------



## jimzilla

Here you go comrade... Utva_56. He had 7 left when I checked just now.
I am guessing something is up with the passport as he Is not showing it completely
but you can ask him. The link is below.

Восток-Амфибия НЕРЖАВЕЙКА Сталь NOS фикс цена. Meshok


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Caledonia




----------



## jimzilla




----------



## haha




----------



## jimzilla

Some of my favorite Komanderskie's,
and yes comrades I know they are not for everyone as it is an acquired taste.
The last 2 watches to the right have locking bezels due to the very tight tolerances of the crown to the bezel.
Yet another jimzilla modding "trick"......


----------



## katokel

A K-35 for page 35 😁


----------



## jimzilla

katokel said:


> A K-35 for page 35 😁
> View attachment 16431856
> View attachment 16431859
> View attachment 16431860


Welcome to the F-10 comrade katokel, best regards, James.


----------



## Sturmansk

Paratroopers on turquoise(?) dial


----------



## maxgara1979

Today 3AKA3 version on grey crazyhorse leather strap


----------



## mariomart




----------



## jimzilla

mariomart said:


> View attachment 16438750


Wow the case is immaculate! nice catch comrade.


----------



## Kohill

Just came in today.


----------



## Kohill

Bought all three of these. Deciding what to keep.


----------



## Caledonia

Kohill said:


> Bought all three of these. Deciding what to keep.
> View attachment 16439936
> 
> View attachment 16439938
> 
> View attachment 16439937


The bottom one no.3, bezel suits the dial.


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Deity42

Kohill said:


> Bought all three of these. Deciding what to keep.
> View attachment 16439936
> 
> View attachment 16439938
> 
> View attachment 16439937


Top one, I don't see that case/bezel very often.


----------



## jimzilla

Box Queen.


----------



## Mechanicalman

Just arrived yesterday. Less than a month from purchase to delivery. This was a first time purchase from Vostokinc. Paid about $100 including shipping by Russian Post. Perfect size for a dressier watch and very comfortable.


----------



## jimzilla

Mechanicalman said:


> Just arrived yesterday. Less than a month from purchase to delivery. This was a first time purchase from Vostokinc. Paid about $100 including shipping by Russian Post. Perfect size for a dressier watch and very comfortable.


I have a couple of those and there are very beautiful. Nice catch....


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Sturmansk

COMMANDOS with stripes and Russian Eagle


----------



## Deity42

New strap came in for this, and it's too big! I need a hole punch.


----------



## Sturmansk

Plain brownish dial with lots of cracks


----------



## Sturmansk

Black dial with red star (sort of)


----------



## jimzilla

Russia Rsing Star ...... Box Queen.
( don't say anything about Modding it Kotsov ! )


----------



## DJW GB

Today..










Billy super duper.


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Caledonia

A bit of bling on a wet, windy wednesday


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

My first Russian watch, and it's pretty cool.


----------



## DJW GB

Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## DJW GB

Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## vegasmak

My first two, just arrived today. Only 22 days from order to delivery.
















Y


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## jimzilla




----------



## jimzilla

Komanderskie 33 cased Mod.


----------



## graham.ramsay

"Big Red"


----------



## larand

The latest arrival.









Instagram: vta_watch


----------



## Goldtop 57

Today blue and gold.


----------



## rikala

jimzilla said:


> Some of my favorite Komanderskie's,
> and yes comrades I know they are not for everyone as it is an acquired taste.
> The last 2 watches to the right have locking bezels due to the very tight tolerances of the crown to the bezel.
> Yet another jimzilla modding "trick"......
> 
> View attachment 16431046


Where did you get those bands, those are sick!!! I must get some!!!

Nice watches!


----------



## jimzilla

I love these bands as well, comfy to wear, great quality and custom sized to order. 
I will give you the info I have on him.

Unique Black Genuine Crocodile Alligator Skin Leather Watch Strap Band 20mm/26mm | eBay 

The guy is really cool to deal with. He invented this strap so this is the only place to buy it.
I built him this watch below in trade for some straps, as I said he will custom size the band for you if you give him the sizes,
He can do different colors too if he has them in stock, He also puts a stitch at the top of the strap below the spring bars so he can stitch it in a different color as well. just ask him and tell him what you want.


----------



## jimzilla

That strap may work with this one as well being it is reptilian?


----------



## giucap

Almost all of my vintage komandirskie just few missing


----------



## Kohill

giucap said:


> Almost all of my vintage komandirskie just few missing
> View attachment 16496339
> 
> View attachment 16496340


Whoa. That’s impressive.


----------



## giucap

giucap said:


> Almost all of my vintage komandirskie just few missing












I have just recived the last one. Pobeda 2000


----------



## rikala

jimzilla said:


> That strap may work with this one as well being it is reptilian?
> 
> View attachment 16493432


Well, it is a Zilant!


----------



## jimzilla

A rare gem.


----------



## Variab1e

I’m brand new to Russian watches and picked this up as my first plunge into the hobby. I slapped a NAT0 band on it to make it my own and I think I’m in love.


----------



## Goldtop 57

Welcome to the club!!!


----------



## DJW GB

Today..










Billy super duper.


----------



## jimzilla

Variab1e said:


> I’m brand new to Russian watches and picked this up as my first plunge into the hobby. I slapped a NAT0 band on it to make it my own and I think I’m in love.
> View attachment 16507996


*Welcome to the F-10 comrade Variab1e, nice Komanderskie, best regards, James.*


----------



## jimzilla

33 Cased Scuba Dude







Mod.


----------



## Rista

Brass.


----------



## Goldtop 57

Nice! The brown strap matches the watch well!


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## DJW GB

Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## Kohill

Today’s workout watch.


----------



## rikala

jimzilla said:


> View attachment 16527028


Cool! Modded?


----------



## Kotsov

rikala said:


> Cool! Modded?


It's only a matter of time...


----------



## jimzilla

Kotsov said:


> It's only a matter of time...


 I already modded It Kotsov.


----------



## jimzilla

Here is another "Old School Mod"


----------



## garpie




----------



## jimzilla

3133 Tank.


----------



## Yoeri40

last built

Komandirskie case
2414 manual winding movement
vostok amphibia 813 Dail
Standard black amphibia hour en minute pointer
Longer blue second pointer
Komandirskie bezel dechromed and cooked in ammonia for about 36 hours
Just looking for a suitable strap. Suggestions welcome
The result


----------



## garpie




----------



## Yoeri40

work in progress


----------



## jimzilla

*SIDEWINDER MOD*


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## jimzilla

Just like yours Caledonia but with Igor IV dial face.


----------



## jimzilla

In a attempt to bring this topic back to the top.........


----------



## Starkie

My 1st...


----------



## jimzilla

AAaahhHH!!! and a nice one it is..... The Classic Tank


----------



## rikala

Happy easter!


----------



## rikala

jimzilla said:


> View attachment 16546445
> 
> 
> *SIDEWINDER MOD*


Ah, I must make some mod on that case! Brilliant!


----------



## jimzilla

I originally did these SideWinders as it saves the dial face pins from being cut to install on #53 type cases
and other 2:00 crown type cases.


----------



## jimzilla

Super Tamk


----------



## jimzilla

If you ever need any pointers on your wrist shots you can always contact fellow member Kotsov,
He used to be a world renowned wrist shot model and won the "Silver" in the 1998 international wrist shot Olympics in Quito Ecuador . He would have taken first place easily but it was found by the judges there was some very small crumbs on his arm from a Taco he had eaten before the event and points were deducted. Kotsov was so broken up by this he has not competed in competition since nor has he ever eaten another Taco.
At the pinnacle of his career It was said a feather could be dropped down his arm and would not stick as it was so smooth!!!
He still has his Rolex watch endorsement, Rolex will dust him off occasionally to do a cameo spot with him. So if any members here need any pointers you should contact Kostov I am sure he is more than willing to help.
Best regards, James.


----------



## Kotsov

jimzilla said:


> If you ever need any pointers on your wrist shots you can always contact fellow member Kotsov,
> He used to be a world renowned wrist shot model and won the "Silver" in the 1998 international wrist shot Olympics in Quito Ecuador . He would have taken first place easily but it was found by the judges there was some very small crumbs on his arm from a Taco he had eaten before the event and points were deducted. Kotsov was so broken up by this he has not competed in competition since nor has he ever eaten another Taco.
> At the pinnacle of his career It was said a feather could be dropped down his arm and would not stick as it was so smooth!!!
> He still has his Rolex watch endorsement, Rolex will dust him off occasionally to do a cameo spot with him. So if any members here need any pointers you should contact Kostov I am sure he is more than willing to help.
> Best regards, James.


A straight lift from my résumé...


----------



## spireitman

K-35









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## garpie




----------



## garpie

Changed the dial for a less protuberant one, looking for a more dressy configuration, better matching the bracelet.


----------



## jimzilla

To the top.


----------



## DJW GB

Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## garpie

Still on my wrist...


----------



## Starkie

Made a couple of swaps


----------



## DJW GB

Today..










Billy super duper.


----------



## Ligavesh

Newest arrival:


----------



## maxgara1979




----------



## Yoeri40




----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Michael-DK

I bought this one recently. I was not particularly interested in these Komandirskies and don't know a lot about them. This one does not have Сделано в СССР on the dial, so maybe it's from the 90's? And most I have seen on pictures have a date window but mine doesn't. Is this typical for a certain production period, or is it generally atypical? 

Seeing it IRL I really, really like it. Might have to get another one maybe (though I really should stop now...)


----------



## DrDo

Everyone else's are all so well cared for and tidy I thought I'd post my daily for some contrast! I removed the gold plating a few years ago to reveal the brass underneath and build a patina. Wouldn't mind a white dial at some point but no real rush.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark




----------



## jimzilla

Michael-DK said:


> I bought this one recently. I was not particularly interested in these Komandirskies and don't know a lot about them. This one does not have Сделано в СССР on the dial, so maybe it's from the 90's? And most I have seen on pictures have a date window but mine doesn't. Is this typical for a certain production period, or is it generally atypical?
> 
> Seeing it IRL I really, really like it. Might have to get another one maybe (though I really should stop now...)
> 
> View attachment 16636407
> 
> 
> View attachment 16636408
> 
> 
> View attachment 16636410


Who are you kidding comrade .......  you will NEVER stop as there is ALWAYS one more watch!!!


----------



## jimzilla

Some parts I am gathering for a future project.


----------



## steros

Komandirskie. Serjantskie.


----------



## Rista




----------



## Nort2068




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Went for coffee. Took a dashboard shot in line. Not the greatest pic, but i WEAR mine for stuff. This one is modded with a new movement and hands. STILL can't get over how well these cases fit.


----------



## Nort2068




----------



## jimzilla

To the top you go!!!


----------



## jimzilla

Old Mod.


----------



## garpie




----------



## rikala

Not sure what to label this, a Komandriskie?
Automatic movement.


----------



## Nort2068




----------



## steros

rikala said:


> Not sure what to label this, a Komandriskie?
> Automatic movement.
> 
> View attachment 16675670


I’m not sure of every bit, but it is definately a mix of things from different periods. Dial and hands seem to be from Vostok Amphibia from early 1990’s. The dial, of course, is the classic ”scuba dude”. Case and bezel is not original from that time. The shape of the case looks like a more recent Vostok model, but I’m not sure. No pics of movement and back side? The font of the date looks to me like the date wheel could be from the early 90’s too.


----------



## Avidfan

rikala said:


> Not sure what to label this, a Komandriskie?
> Automatic movement.





steros said:


> I’m not sure of every bit, but it is definately a mix of things from different periods. Dial and hands seem to be from Vostok Amphibia from early 1990’s. The dial, of course, is the classic ”scuba dude”. Case and bezel is not original from that time. The shape of the case looks like a more recent Vostok model, but I’m not sure. No pics of movement and back side? The font of the date looks to me like the date wheel could be from the early 90’s too.


A very rare Komandirskie case from the 1995-2000 era of production, I would like to see the back also as it usually houses the hand-winding 2414A movement...


----------



## Nort2068




----------



## palletwheel

Figured this might be the better place to post this. 

This has a hand inscribed dedication that says “30 years of Victory in the Great Partiotic War
from MO (Ministry of Defense) 1975”. It seems odd that something so generic would not be printed. Any Komandirskie experts out there know the history of these?


----------



## 979greenwich

It commemorates what it says and looks genuine.


----------



## bugi




----------



## maxgara1979




----------



## jimzilla

My Latest Mod.

33 Case in Ti Ni
Standard Dial.
Favinov Hand Set W/Long Red Seconds.
Bezel Swap.
A Genuine "Willie Wong" 18mm Toad Skin Strap!!!.
And a lot of rub-a dub-dub to make it sparkle.


----------



## sci

K-02


----------



## randocheapwatchperson

Not mine but it certainly looks interesting. Blessed be the yellow Ladas?


----------



## jimzilla

Komanderskie Mod In Ti-Ni

I modded this out of boardom. It was raining all day here in Florida and I was basically stuck in the house so I figured to kill some time I would do a Mod.
I gathered some odd parts I had and this is what I came up with.......

Case - You Tell Me?.
Dial face - Vintage Vostok.
Hand Set Gold Komanderskie - Relumed in Green, with Long Gold Favinov Seconds.
Black Date Wheel.
Bezel Swap.
Stock Case Back.
Strap - Genuine Black Chinese Aardvark Hide.


----------



## rikala

randocheapwatchperson said:


> Not mine but it certainly looks interesting. Blessed be the yellow Ladas?


Soon mine! Won this and it's on the way...


----------



## rikala

So, here it is! My "God bless you" Komandriskie, it arrived today from Ukraine!


----------



## sci

randocheapwatchperson said:


> Not mine but it certainly looks interesting. Blessed be the yellow Ladas?


Lada? It looks more like Volga / GAZ-24


----------



## randocheapwatchperson

sci said:


> Lada? It looks more like Volga / GAZ-24


This is why I love f10


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## Beatlloydy

I believe this is a Commandirskie from the 70's. I bought half a dozen or so Vostok 2nd hand from a few Ukranian sellers about 3 or so months ago. I just packed them into a watch case and didnt give them too much attention until now.
My favourite football team are the Rabbitohs (Red and Green) and this is a red and green watch so i swapped out the strap to match with an appropriate NATO style. 
I set and wound all the watches last night and all at least run and have kept time for over 12 hours which is something for watches up to 50 years old and heritage unknown.


----------



## James Haury

amstel78 said:


> Here's one I'm wearing that's been beat to hell. The action is a bit wonky, sometimes speeding up or slowing down for no good reason at all. I recently lubricated it and adjusted it with my chronograph and it's still wonky. Despite it's flaws, I still wear it most of the time. It's been to about 7 different countries in the past year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


You are probably safer that way. I doubt anyone will want to steal as is the fashion these days.


----------



## Avidfan

Beatlloydy said:


> I believe this is a Commandirskie from the 70's. I bought half a dozen or so Vostok 2nd hand from a few Ukranian sellers about 3 or so months ago. I just packed them into a watch case and didnt give them too much attention until now.
> My favourite football team are the Rabbitohs (Red and Green) and this is a red and green watch so i swapped out the strap to match with an appropriate NATO style.
> I set and wound all the watches last night and all at least run and have kept time for over 12 hours which is something for watches up to 50 years old and heritage unknown.
> View attachment 16854562


Not from the 1970's...a Komandirskie in a Type 93 case from around 1999-2004, still nice though


----------



## AlexOr

My new K-35 350752 / mov: 2416B from Feb 2022 in white with blue splitted zulu


----------



## jimzilla

Old School


----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## rikala

Arrived from Ukraina some days ago.

Vostok, featuring the ship Moscow, that was sunken by the ukrainians!

Dial probably made by Poljot (my guess), from early 90s. Features a regular Vostok 2414 movement.


----------



## rikala

Beatlloydy said:


> I believe this is a Commandirskie from the 70's. I bought half a dozen or so Vostok 2nd hand from a few Ukranian sellers about 3 or so months ago. I just packed them into a watch case and didnt give them too much attention until now.
> My favourite football team are the Rabbitohs (Red and Green) and this is a red and green watch so i swapped out the strap to match with an appropriate NATO style.
> I set and wound all the watches last night and all at least run and have kept time for over 12 hours which is something for watches up to 50 years old and heritage unknown.
> View attachment 16854562


Ah, like that green dial a lot! Like the bezel as well, a bit lore unusual than the standard one. I also like the elevated star. Nice watch with perfectly mached strap!


----------



## rikala

jimzilla said:


> Old School
> View attachment 16868186


Nice watch with a great bund strap! Where did you get that strap?


----------



## jimzilla

It was made by the sellers friend, very homemade looking when you look at it unbuckled but nice none the less.
He posted the watch with this strap but said was not included so I purchased it for $15.00 more.
It Is a nice match for this watch.


----------



## Chascomm

rikala said:


> View attachment 16868765
> 
> 
> Arrived from Ukraina some days ago.
> 
> Vostok, featuring the ship Moscow, that was sunken by the ukrainians!
> 
> Dial probably made by Poljot (my guess), from early 90s. Features a regular Vostok 2414 movement.


We’ve seen that unusual (B) logo before on this forum. I think it is from a small Moscow company.


----------



## Beatlloydy

I purchased this from the Ukraine. i thought the flag was Ukranian but there is a white strip at the top. I know of no other country with this strip. I just added a cheap NATO style strap as the existing one was boring brown.


----------



## Chascomm

Beatlloydy said:


> I purchased this from the Ukraine. i thought the flag was Ukranian but there is a white strip at the top. I know of no other country with this strip.


It is the Russian flag. All the red parts of the dial have faded to yellow.


----------



## PFEN




----------



## Screwdriver

Picked this up a few days ago, and am very impressed. I was looking at a basic manual winding watch, and decided to get the Komandirskie. What has surprised me is that in 72 hours, it has only gained 5 seconds. Wound it every morning, and wore it two days, and it sat face up the rest of the time. I do wish the strap was 20mm instead of 18mm.

Now I am looking at an Amphibia.


----------



## PFEN




----------



## jimzilla




----------



## Victorv

Its been a while since last time i was there, so for today this nice Komandirskie


----------



## mark2828




----------



## jimzilla




----------



## SkooterTrash

Hello! Just recently recieved this. Pretty neat watch for $17. 

First Vostok, currently looking at getting a couple more.


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## jimzilla




----------



## jimzilla




----------



## BigggDaddy

Here's mine I purchased in the 90's when I was hooked on soviet studies in college. It needs tlc and I can't seem to find anyone willing to fix it.


----------



## Alfajuj

This one just came to me from Ukraine.


----------



## BigggDaddy

Alfajuj said:


> View attachment 17025310
> 
> This one just came to me from Ukraine.


Very sharp! Enjoy


----------



## jimzilla

*Komanderskie Brass Mod*

Vintage 53 Case, Electrically Stripped, Vibratory Tumbled.
Stock Bezel, Electrically Stripped, paint left in to leave chrome in markings behind.
Then White Scotchbrite.
Sub Dial Face - Relumed by Favinov, Pip on Bezel as well.
Hand Set Relumed by Favinov.
Hi Polish on Case Back.
Very Rare Puerto rican mountain monkey "Coin Purse" leather strap.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

I love the bare brass look. 
Great idea for when the chrome starts to die and the case is till good!

Thanks for the great ideas!

Enjoy!




jimzilla said:


> *Komanderskie Brass Mod*
> 
> Vintage 53 Case, Electrically Stripped, Vibratory Tumbled.
> Stock Bezel, Electrically Stripped, paint left in to leave chrome in markings behind.
> Then White Scotchbrite.
> Sub Dial Face - Relumed by Favinov, Pip on Bezel as well.
> Hand Set Relumed by Favinov.
> Hi Polish on Case Back.
> Very Rare Puerto rican mountain monkey "Coin Purse" leather strap.
> 
> 
> View attachment 17075765
> 
> 
> View attachment 17075974
> View attachment 17075975
> View attachment 17075768
> View attachment 17075769
> View attachment 17075770
> 111111111111
> View attachment 17075799


----------



## gp20

The last of my collection....


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## jimzilla




----------



## jimzilla

I decided to do another brass mod.

33 Case..... electrically Striped then Vibratory Tumbled in Walnut Shell
Bezel and Crown...... electrically Striped then Vibratory Tumbled in Walnut Shell
Raffles Time Dial Face in Black
Favinov Hand Set in Gold With Green Lume
Polished Caseback and Nut.
Crystal Coated Inside and Out With F-11
Strap, bezel, Case Coated with F-11
Genuine Brass Buckled Vostok Rat Leather Strap

I really like the 33 cases, they wear so nicely and are fairly thin,
also you guy's need to try the F-11 on your watches I am having very good luck with this product.
Best regards, James.


----------



## Utva_56

Famous 34K
1. Rising star is export to Italy , Time Trand Co. I have fitted with new hands.

2. Submarine Komandirskie I have strip with Hcl acid , and worked on the crystal to polish some deep marks. Now has brass patina. Also fitted with case back that I bought from Meshok.


----------

